# Fitness Milestones & Plans to share



## nobodythank you (Apr 19, 2016)

Having seen rant/rave threads for various topics through out the years, I thought it might be helpful to some of us to share in our fitness successes and plans as we try to better ourselves. It is not an easy road by any means. I will start off the fun.

This time last year I was about 240lbs. At 5'7" that creates a rather portly view lol. Honestly, the turning point for me was when I had to attend a re-certification class and actually wear slacks and dress shirts again. When I barely fit into a pair I decided I had enough and started to count my calories. I used the free myfitnesspal app to keep a food diary of what I ate, while trying to keep under a certain amount of calories a day. In 4 months I dropped to about 215. Not being a gym rat, and hating that culture, I decided I was ready to start working out and hit the P90x (disc and xbox fitness series) program hard at home. At first I did a round of P90x without including the nutrition plan and that helped to get me in a more physically oriented mindset. 

Now, I am about half way through my second round of incorporating the original P90x with the P90x for Xbox Fitness programs and am now at 190lbs and dropping. I am also noticing much better muscle definition throughout my body, which is cool lol. It has been well over a decade since I was under 200lbs, much less at 190 and still dropping. It feels good.

 I have modified the nutrition plan to work for me. Instead of eating what they tell you, I stay under the percentages for fat, protein, sugar, and carbs. I only eat two main meals a day, a pre workout smoothie (to increase my protein intake), and a snack at night to ward off the munchies. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures because it is a bitch to take them by yourself, but it has definitely improved my health and overall quality of life. I rarely have intestinal issues, I sleep better at night, and I am generally more energetic. As for cheat meals, I usually have one or two through the week and they usually pass right through me without too much damage. However, if I overdo the cheat meal my stomach will mount an insurrection. 

Your turn. What recent milestones, successes, or plans do you have that work for you?


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 19, 2016)

Before I joined the Navy I got as high as 250ish (5'8").  I ate better, exercised more, drank less to lose weight, then joined the Navy.  When I was in the Navy I was 190ish.  Got out, weight jumped up to 220.  Now with cutting back carbs and sugar I am around 195, been here for a couple years.  I would like to lose about 10 more, maybe 15, but those last pounds are pretty damned stubborn.  I exercise 4 days a week, "boot camp"-type HIIT exercises and cardio.

I recall my 20s and 30s dropping weight wasn't that hard.  Now at 47, it's much harder....a lot more output for a lot less gain.  I guess I need to clamp down my diet a bit more and add another day or two of PT.


----------



## Avenger hammer (Apr 19, 2016)

My story comes from gaining instead of losing weight. When I joined the Army I weighed about 145 at 6 foot tall, I was a string bean. When I got to Colorado with the 4th ID, I'm not kidding when I say that a gust of wind from the Rockies would actually knock me on the ground or take me off balance. I was a hard gainer and an ectomorph. It didn't help that Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays were run days for PT, with the lengths being 3, 5 and usually 7-10 miles on Friday. But my last year active duty and first year in the Guard I went into a serious two year long bulking session. It was a somewhat "clean" bulk with prepared meals like chicken breasts and rice. But I would also drink a half gallon of chocolate milk a day and have some diabetes snacks as well. I went from 170 to 210 and still had my glamorized abs along with new big arms/shoulders and legs. It was also the most happy I've ever been, mostly due to the crazy amount of food I was eating and never being starved. I started off with a traditional hypertrophy styled workout plan with the standard 8-10 rep range that just about every body builder knows. I played with some German volume training, power lifting with my friends from Texas and generally liked to bounce from one workout type to another after 4-5 months so I didn't get bored or accustomed to the exercises. 

Right now I am doing Swift Strong and Durable- 8 week TACP training program. It is a lot of fun except for the damn 9 mile runs.

Now when people meet me I am told I am "kind of intimidating", which makes me happy because my story is a lot like Steve Rogers becoming Captain America. I reached my goal of looking how I want to look, aka more like mesomorph. But I still can improve and have more goals to accomplish.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 19, 2016)

I was 265lbs (5'10") last year this time, I am 215lbs currently, my goal was 185lbs by this June, but like @TLDR20, I just drink too much (beer) too keep losing. I have taken up mountain biking recently (last month) and have enjoyed it thus far, still do P90X workout's but had to back off due to some nerve damage flair ups. I have a couple surgeries scheduled over the summer, so it will be maintaining thing for now, but plan to hit hard again in the fall. Ultimate goal will be to get under 175lbs and under 10% BFI.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 19, 2016)

FWIW, if anyone wants to get evidence based serious about diet in relation to getting into shape and physical performance, consulting a Registered Dietician with certification as a Specialist in Sports Dietetics will pay big dividends.

This would also apply to the Dieting and Living thread, IMO.

Sports, Cardiovascular and Wellness Nutrition


----------



## metalmom (Apr 19, 2016)

Sorry-dont know what P90X stands for. I am just new at walking-brisk pace-and also eating right.Ilike to consider myself 5ft-9-but thats in heels.Im a shrimpy 5 foot 2 and a half.-have about 10 lbs to lose.Problem is muscle mass-toning.
Though I think Im eating well-maybe being referred to a dietician is a great idea.
Im in it to win it for heart health.
I subscribe to SealFit-I enjoy when he gets into more of the mental than the physical-but they go hand in hand.
Everyone-keep at it.Respect out for your honesty.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm 5'10.  During my 20's and 30's, I was 165-170.

I am currently between 192 and 200.

I have been dealing with an Achilles tendinosis for the past year.  I have been lifting and doing aerobics.

I have finished a GoRuck.  My boys, who are doing sports, have thanked me for working out with them.

I try to watch what I eat but I also know that life can end on a dime.

I do not subscribe to any program or diet.  I think moderation is key.  I want to laugh, drink, eat and be merry.  I want to see my children laugh, grow, mature, & learn.  I want to walk next to my wife and hold her hands while she babbles about whatever the fuck she wants.

I just do not want to follow anyone else's table of contents on how to enjoy life.

I'm gonna blaze my own trail and reap that which I have sown.

Do whatever your heart & mind tells you and do not regret your choices.  I will not.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 20, 2016)

8654Maine said:


> I'm 5'10.  During my 20's and 30's, I was 165-170.
> 
> I am currently between 192 and 200.
> 
> ...



I did a GoRuck last fall with a group of guys with whom I work out.  It reminded me of the things I miss and do not miss about being in the military, but I was quite impressed with the cadre and what they were trying to do.

And I agree; in my phase of life I am in the "all things in moderation" camp.  Sure, I'd like to lose a few more pounds, but I am not sacrificing beer or pizza to do it.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 21, 2016)

My son just bought s set of weights-bench-etc.Is that good for heart health and is that considered a cardio work out or not?Definitely going to need someone at home to spot me.

Just got on his bench-didnt realize he had this leg pushing thing also.This old chica did well tonight.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 22, 2016)

metalmom said:


> _My son just bought s set of weights-bench-etc.Is that good for heart health and is that considered a cardio work out or not_?Definitely going to need someone at home to spot me.



Sure, it can be.  Medium weight with good form and some speed will crank the ol' ticker right up there.  Youtube is awash with weight circuit exercises.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 22, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Sure, it can be.  Medium weight with good form and some speed will crank the ol' ticker right up there.  Youtube is awash with weight circuit exercises.



Complexes are fantastic.  The Cosgrove will really smoke you.


----------



## CDG (Apr 22, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Complexes are fantastic.  The Cosgrove will really smoke you.



Yep.  Barbell/Dumbbell/Kettlebell complexes are an amazing tool.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 22, 2016)

Goal:  To be in the same shape when I hit 40 that I was at 20...

Reality: I seriously just want to be able to walk....:wall:

Plan: Can't drink unless I PT that day........


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Jun 6, 2016)

It's nice to see that a lot of you had the same problems as me and overcame it to become military or SOF. It gives me a lot of hope that nothing is impossible. I was pushing 260 when I was graduation High School. A few years later I decided I wasn't going to stay big because I wanted to join the military. I ran all around the mall my recruiting center was located until I got down into the 190s and after a few tries I mad it. Sadly I got kicked out when I was in AIT but I used the time out to make sure I had my stuff together. I came back in 2010 and I'm still going. The next move is hopefully switch over to the guard and try for SOF or at least SOF support for 19th and 20th group. I wish you all good careers.


----------



## CDG (Jun 6, 2016)

Just switched over to the SOFLETE programming.  Been doing Military Athlete for awhile and wanted to switch things up.


----------



## Dienekes (Jun 6, 2016)

@CDG have you had any experience with their chassis integrity concept?


----------



## CDG (Jun 6, 2016)

Dienekes said:


> @CDG have you had any experience with their chassis integrity concept?



What do you mean?  Mil Athlete has started doing a lot of programming based around chassis integrity as well. I have experience with workouts geared towards it, and I believe the concept is valid.


----------



## Dienekes (Jun 6, 2016)

I apologize. In my head I was thinking MA, but it didn't come out. I just started Fortitude and I was curious as to the gains you may have seen from their chassis integrity concept. I would assume the gains would be significant, but I would like to hear from someone that has done it.


----------



## CDG (Jun 6, 2016)

Dienekes said:


> I apologize. In my head I was thinking MA, but it didn't come out. I just started Fortitude and I was curious as to the gains you may have seen from their chassis integrity concept. I would assume the gains would be significant, but I would like to hear from someone that has done it.



I've done several of their CI programs.  They're good and I believe they work.  I noticed gains.


----------



## Dienekes (Jun 6, 2016)

Sweet, looking forward to trying it myself


----------



## chocolateboy (Aug 25, 2016)

CDG said:


> Just switched over to the SOFLETE programming.  Been doing Military Athlete for awhile and wanted to switch things up.



Hey CDG, how is the SOFLETE programming going? Are you doing strength or stamina?


----------



## CDG (Aug 25, 2016)

chocolateboy said:


> Hey CDG, how is the SOFLETE programming going? Are you doing strength or stamina?



I'm doing a custom plan.  SOFLETE is good programming.


----------



## chocolateboy (Aug 25, 2016)

CDG said:


> I'm doing a custom plan.  SOFLETE is good programming.


Is it still primarily based around Olympic weightlifting?


----------



## jmar (Aug 25, 2016)

chocolateboy said:


> Is it still primarily based around Olympic weightlifting?


I use SOFLETE programming, I moved over to the Stamina team in preparation for SFRE. Different cycles revolve around different lifts. Before moving over from the Strength team it was a lot of typical power lift/"bro lifts" super-set with accessories and it was physically brutal. They cycle stuff every 12 weeks and I think do a good job of it. Still getting used to the 12 week cycles coming over from Field Strong (which I loved, but switched to have a more mission specific workout for my SF goal). 

I also program in SORB's "SELECTED!" Run/Ruck schedule; I have the luxury at the moment to work out 2-3 times a day.


----------



## chocolateboy (Aug 25, 2016)

jmar said:


> I use SOFLETE programming, I moved over to the Stamina team in preparation for SFRE. Different cycles revolve around different lifts. Before moving over from the Strength team it was a lot of typical power lift/"bro lifts" super-set with accessories and it was physically brutal. They cycle stuff every 12 weeks and I think do a good job of it. Still getting used to the 12 week cycles coming over from Field Strong (which I loved, but switched to have a more mission specific workout for my SF goal).
> 
> I also program in SORB's "SELECTED!" Run/Ruck schedule; I have the luxury at the moment to work out 2-3 times a day.


Ah ok. Just a word of caution don't over train unless you're juicing or you might run the risk of adrenal fatigue. Hope SFRE goes well for you though!


----------



## jmar (Aug 25, 2016)

I break up the SOFLETE workouts into two workouts, and knock out the SELECTED! workout early in the AM. Been making good progress on runs, rucks, and lifts have gone up as well as conditioning.


----------



## chocolateboy (Aug 25, 2016)

jmar said:


> I break up the SOFLETE workouts into two workouts, and knock out the SELECTED! workout early in the AM. Been making good progress on runs, rucks, and lifts have gone up as well as conditioning.


How long would you say you workout each day?


----------



## jmar (Aug 25, 2016)

Varies each day, and on my energy levels. But maybe 3hrs max, not including my mobility work.


----------



## chocolateboy (Aug 25, 2016)

jmar said:


> Varies each day, and on my energy levels. But maybe 3hrs max, not including my mobility work.


Ah that's fine, I though it was going to be more along the lines of 5-6. Have you checked out their SOF selection prep program by any chance? It's got a pretty good linear progression setup, and I'd say covers nearly every aspect of selection. Besides fear of course :^)


----------



## jmar (Aug 25, 2016)

I was offered SFRE 6 weeks out, I contacted SOFLETE and was told which cycle of the Stamina to use. I think their prep is 12 weeks, and if I am successful at SFRE I don't see the utility in a selection based program as I'll have to go to OSUT, ABN, then SOPC, and successfully complete all those before I ever get to selection--I won't have the time during the pipeline, and prior to the pipeline I've been told that my physicality will decrease during OSUT, so it would still serve no purpose. I've heard a few of the horror stories about SOPC and the "holding periods" before it starts, I figure those guys are crushing souls for a reason--to help you succeed at SFAS.


----------



## chocolateboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Fair enough, well I hope it goes well for you man. Also, sorry I didn't know about how long the pipeline was, but thanks for taking the time to type it out. Remember, don't quit.


----------



## AWP (Aug 25, 2016)

chocolateboy said:


> Have you checked out their SOF selection prep program by any chance? It's got a pretty good linear progression setup, and I'd say covers nearly every aspect of selection. Besides fear of course :^)



You've completed SFAS or any other A&S program? Which one(s)?


----------



## chocolateboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> You've completed SFAS or any other A&S program? Which one(s)?


It seems I've learned a lesson that I don't know a damn thing about selection. Deeply sorry for my silly assumption.


----------



## nobodythank you (Dec 1, 2016)

Sooooo, back on track....

This past October was my one year milestone for my little fitness journey and I am feeling pretty proud. I took two weeks off and pigged out this past Thanksgiving on every bad food I could find. I paid the price too. Who knew you can't eat fresh baked cream cheese iced cinnamon buns at 2AM? Apparently your body doesn't like that and fucks up your sleep schedule as a result. Lessons learned lol. Anyway, I submitted my photos to Beachbody to get a free shirt (cheesy I know, but I wanted something you couldn't buy), and won $500 bucks in their daily challenge. So yeah, cool story bro  

I kept up the P90x routine I mentioned in the OP, and modified the meal plan each time I finished 90days. Pretty cool finding new ways to further narrow my diet and eating habits. I still cheated every other week though with an occasional bad meal, but overall I made some decent forward progress.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 1, 2016)

@ke4gde that's awesome bro!!!

Good job....


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 2, 2016)

That's awesome, congratulations!


----------



## CDG (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice work and congratulations!!!


----------



## JustMe (Dec 2, 2016)

ke4gde said:


> Sooooo, back on track....
> 
> This past October was my one year milestone for my little fitness journey and I am feeling pretty proud. I took two weeks off and pigged out this past Thanksgiving on every bad food I could find. I paid the price too. Who knew you can't eat fresh baked cream cheese iced cinnamon buns at 2AM? Apparently your body doesn't like that and fucks up your sleep schedule as a result. Lessons learned lol. Anyway, I submitted my photos to Beachbody to get a free shirt (cheesy I know, but I wanted something you couldn't buy), and won $500 bucks in their daily challenge. So yeah, cool story bro
> 
> I kept up the P90x routine I mentioned in the OP, and modified the meal plan each time I finished 90days. Pretty cool finding new ways to further narrow my diet and eating habits. I still cheated every other week though with an occasional bad meal, but overall I made some decent forward progress.


Niiiice!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 2, 2016)

Well done!!


----------



## nobodythank you (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen, it is great to get encouragement. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 10, 2016)

Anyone else use Full Fitness to track their workouts?  Thrilled this morning to see that after MANY years they have finally released an update.  3.0

Haven't played with the new version much, but if you are seeking an app to keep track of your workouts, I consider this one of the very best.

ETA-

MOTHER FUCKERS!

Should have left well enough alone. How do you take an app that has worked "pretty well" for years, and then regress features and usability with an update!?!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 10, 2016)

Did my regular weight lifting routine this morning on a completely empty stomach (but sipping my coffee). Was not the plan to exercise hungry, but more of a time frame thing. 

I was shocked that I seemed to have more endurance and stamina during reps than I do when I have pre-workout snack. To the point of actually doing a few more sets. 

Anyone else ever experience this? Crazy, I'm going to try again on Monday and see if results are similar.


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 10, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Did my regular weight lifting routine this morning on a completely empty stomach (but sipping my coffee). Was not the plan to exercise hungry, but more of a time frame thing.
> 
> I was shocked that I seemed to have more endurance and stamina during reps than I do when I have pre-workout snack. To the point of actually doing a few more sets.
> 
> Anyone else ever experience this? Crazy, I'm going to try again on Monday and see if results are similar.



I've read that caffeine is a well-documented performance-enhancing drugs with the right dosage and timing.  I tried it once on an APFT and it was one of my worst performances ever so haven't tried it again but very likely I was utilizing it incorrectly.


----------



## CDG (Dec 10, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Did my regular weight lifting routine this morning on a completely empty stomach (but sipping my coffee). Was not the plan to exercise hungry, but more of a time frame thing.
> 
> I was shocked that I seemed to have more endurance and stamina during reps than I do when I have pre-workout snack. To the point of actually doing a few more sets.
> 
> Anyone else ever experience this? Crazy, I'm going to try again on Monday and see if results are similar.



It's hit or miss with me. I usually only have coffee before morning workouts, and then I eat afterwards.  Some days I feel great, some not so much. Depends on the workout too.  If I know it's a particularly tough one, I will have maybe a protein shake and some carbs (1-2 bananas usually) prior to starting.  One thing that works well for me is sipping on Gatorade while I lift.  My routine is generally a lift, 3 x 5 or 5 x 3, followed by a conditioning workout.  So while I am resting between strength sets, I'm sipping on simple sugars.  Seems to work great for keeping me going through the conditioning parts, even on an empty stomach.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 12, 2016)

Google "using ether on a carburetor"...that's what coffee does to my half dead body every morning!!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 23, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Anyone else use Full Fitness to track their workouts?  Thrilled this morning to see that after MANY years they have finally released an update.  3.0
> 
> Haven't played with the new version much, but if you are seeking an app to keep track of your workouts, I consider this one of the very best.
> 
> ...



Full Fitness gets an updated "A" from me. They took the feedback from the disaster that was upgrade 3.0 and quickly turned out 3.1. Pleased that I can highly recommend this app again.


----------



## Etype (Dec 23, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Google "using ether on a carburetor"...that's what coffee does to my half dead body every morning!!!!


Me too, I have a pot that you can set to start automatically in the morning. I dump black coffee into my mug and drink it on the road- I'm dead without it.

I don't find the taste of black coffee to be very satisfying, but I think the strong taste acts as an additionally stimulant (although it may just be a placebo or conditioned response).


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Dec 23, 2016)

Typically do black coffee and then pt; trick is making sure I'm hydrated. So 20 oz water by the rack, slam it on waking, then coffee (@Etype, I agree with you that the bitter taste of black coffee is definitely the first component of the wake-up punch) and then PT. If by chance there were certain festivities the night before, I'll add some arginine and potassium pills to help quickly rehydrate.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 23, 2016)

@ke4gde, that's outstanding.

Currently sitting at 5'9", 200ish.  I was definitely 205 going into Christmas last year, and then went directly to an OC/T rotation at Irwin I found myself at 217lbs when I got back to Bliss.  I've added both lean mass and fat this year.  The problem was I think I set it get to me when I got to 183 and didn't stay on the path.  Slowly but surely I added weight during the summer, most of it was muscle, but since my last triathlon I'm very sure I've been adding pound for pound.

The Goals for this year:

180-185lbs
15-17% BF

Sprint Triathlon time under 1:20:00
Complete First Olympic Triathlon
Two-mile run: 13:00
Front Squat: 350
Bench: 300
Deadlift: 450
Continue to play Rugby

Then, maintain it all.  I haven't been completely focused on my weight, especially after my last race I began packing out for transition.  I have been running 4x week and training 3x week just not really worrying about nutrition to the T.  I'll go back to tracking and setting macronutrient goals on 1 JAN 17.

My Strength Coach is Josh @  Retribution Fitness - Personal & Group Fitness, Martial Arts, Yoga Everything is pretty much closed-kinetic chain barbell and dumbbell work all around the three "power" lifts.  All of my aerobic training has been the Army, so programming stuff to balance triathlons and Rugby at a higher level is going to be interesting.


----------



## Yosemite (Dec 24, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Did my regular weight lifting routine this morning on a completely empty stomach (but sipping my coffee). Was not the plan to exercise hungry, but more of a time frame thing.
> 
> I was shocked that I seemed to have more endurance and stamina during reps than I do when I have pre-workout snack. To the point of actually doing a few more sets.
> 
> Anyone else ever experience this? Crazy, I'm going to try again on Monday and see if results are similar.



I experience this as well. I don't believe it is do to the caffeine though. 
I do intermittent fasting, which means I eat all my food for the day in about a 6 hour window then "fast" for the remaining 18. Every time you ingest food(mostly carbs) your blood sugar spikes, causing insulin to spike as well. As soon as your body starts producing insulin, it tells your body to stop burning fat. This is because your body wants to burn off the food you just ate before working off of your fat storages again. When you have digested and used all the carbs(glycogen) in your blood, your blood sugar dips below normal because you body has not . This will give you a tired, groggy feeling and you will usually be hungry shortly aftwerwards.
That's why you get a sugar "high" then a sugar "crash" after drinking a soda or eating cake.

I eat my meals between 2200-0400 and go to bed around 0600. I wake up at 1200 and immediately go for a swim or run. Later on in the day *before *I eat again, I hit the gym with some weights or calisthenics. I never feel too tired or exhausted during workouts. 
This is because, while I sleep, my body burns all those carbs I just ate, and after that food is burned off, it starts tapping into my fat cells. Fat is a great sustainable source of energy for your body. Throughout the day and during my workouts, my body is working off of my stored fat slowly which instead of getting those massive blood sugar spikes you get from eating carbs. 

Pre-workout meals can be great, but they must be timed well or you will be trying to workout during that "crash" portion of the sugar spike.

Hope this helps! If you want me to post some source articles on the matter, I can. Just let me know sir.


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Dec 24, 2016)

Fliehr13 said:


> I experience this as well. I don't believe it is do to the caffeine though.
> I do intermittent fasting, which means I eat all my food for the day in about a 6 hour window then "fast" for the remaining 18. Every time you ingest food(mostly carbs) your blood sugar spikes, causing insulin to spike as well. As soon as your body starts producing insulin, it tells your body to stop burning fat. This is because your body wants to burn off the food you just ate before working off of your fat storages again. When you have digested and used all the carbs(glycogen) in your blood, your blood sugar dips below normal because you body has not . This will give you a tired, groggy feeling and you will usually be hungry shortly aftwerwards.
> That's why you get a sugar "high" then a sugar "crash" after drinking a soda or eating cake.
> 
> ...



If I may.... what? Where did this come from? What has been your experience?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 24, 2016)

That's not really how intermittent fasting works.  You would fast for one day during the week, it works for some people and doesn't always work for others.  I prefer not to do any workout completely fasted, so if I'm up early in morning for a run I throw down a banana right away.

Here's a bunch of videos on intermittent fasting from one of my favorite bodybuilders, has one of the best brands in the supplement industry and talks to everyone who writes him an email.  And also a dietician that is a Bikini Pro.














At the end of the day though, it's about what works and has worked for you.


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Dec 24, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> That's not really how intermittent fasting works.  You would fast for one day during the week, it works for some people and doesn't always work for others.  I prefer not to do any workout completely fasted, so if I'm up early in morning for a run I throw down a banana right away.
> 
> Here's a bunch of videos on intermittent fasting from one of my favorite bodybuilders, has one of the best brands in the supplement industry and talks to everyone who writes him an email.  And also a dietician that is a Bikini Pro.
> 
> ...


My experience has been words like 'bodybuilder' and 'bikini pro' usually translate to all show and no go. I didn't watch the vids, but I'm more a bobby maximus fan. Still, i will watch the vids cuz this is all a little interesting. Thanks for post.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 24, 2016)

Peacemaker01 said:


> My experience has been words like 'bodybuilder' and 'bikini pro' usually translate to all show and no go. I didn't watch the vids, but I'm more a bobby maximus fan. Still, i will watch the vids cuz this is all a little interesting. Thanks for post.



Kara is a registered dietician and runs the dietician department at a hospital in Syracuse.  As far as bodybuilding is concerned, a pro bodybuilder know how pack on a lot of muscle and get shredded.  Most of them do not run, at all.  Marc was on John Cena's American Grit last year though.  Marc's good people, one of the few CEOs in the supplement business that you may know by name.  Who is the CEO of ON?

Marc is also an EXOS Level II trainer.  EXOS trained more than half of last year's 1st round NFL draft picks.


----------



## Yosemite (Dec 24, 2016)

Peacemaker01 said:


> If I may.... what? Where did this come from? What has been your experience?


 My experience is purely based on what I have used to lose weight, gain muscle, and improve my performance to eventually pass the PAST for Combat Control. I am not a personal trainer so I cannot use my techniques on other people nor do I have interest in that. So this is just my experience and what has worked for me.
I lost 25 pounds while simultaneously increasing the weight on all my lifts by at least 30 pounds(bench, squat, deadlift etc) and decreasing my run and swim times as well as my ruck times. So that is why I really believe what I have done has worked. It took me a long time to figure out my body and to filter the bullshit in the fitness industry. I've tried all the fad diets and workouts before I finally found what works.



ThunderHorse said:


> That's not really how intermittent fasting works.  You would fast for one day during the week, it works for some people and doesn't always work for others.  I prefer not to do any workout completely fasted, so if I'm up early in morning for a run I throw down a banana right away.
> 
> Here's a bunch of videos on intermittent fasting from one of my favorite bodybuilders, has one of the best brands in the supplement industry and talks to everyone who writes him an email.  And also a dietician that is a Bikini Pro.
> 
> At the end of the day though, it's about what works and has worked for you.



Oh boy okay...first I'd like to say that I have no idea who that guy is so I cannot speak to him or his experience. I also did not watch the last video due to time constraints. 

So to start off in the first video, he says Intermittent fasting is an eating disorder. It is not. It is a style of eating. You are not starving yourself. You Still eat all your meals you just do it in a short amount of time. I still eat 2300 calories a day, I just eat it in a small timeframe. He mentions eating 3 meals a day. That is purely a cultural thing. Read these

Why We Shouldn't Be Eating 3 Meals A Day
There Is No Biological Reason to Eat Three Meals a Day -- So Why Do We Do It?

Humans used to eat when they were hungry. Maybe once a day or even once every couple days. So what we call Intermittent Fasting used to be the norm for humans because that is what we are bilogically designed for. IF is not starving or an eating disorder. 

Okay for the second video: This dude is *clearly *on roids and probably some other junk. I do not take fitness advice from some juiced up dude. I don't care that he is on roids, he can do what he wants but his fitness goals and training programs are not geared towards someone like me who is training purely for performance and not just pure muscle size. He talks about how IF will not help with protein synthesis or to gain weight. He is right. But I am not trying to pack on muscle. I am trying to become a lean mean fighting machine. Not someone who considers the eliptical a cardio machine. If he were to work out fasted *he would not die. *He is being super dramataic. The human body can endure a lot and him telling his "followers" he would die if he worked out fasted is pure utter bullshit. He lost all credibility with me as soon as he spewed that fitness bullshit on the internet.

Also, people can diet and exercise however they want. Find what works for you and stick to it. I have no problem with it. I was not advocating IF, I am just trying to defend it frrom false information. I am also just providing a plausible explanation as to why @Ooh-Rah experienced prolonged endurance during his workout.

Also, one of the main reasons I like IF, is the simplicity. It is so easy to only have to worry about eating once a day, and then not have to worry about it the rest of the day. It is super convenient and easy to work into most schedules.

To end here are some solid resources on IF and why it works and why it is not dangerous. 











Intermittent Fasting 101 - The Ultimate Beginner's Guide

Best of luck to everyone on their fitness goals.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 25, 2016)

I mean, are you Stan McChrystal in another body?  He's one of the few high performers I've heard eating once a day.

Like I said also, it's about what works for you.  Because some wacked out shit can work for one person and not the next.  Also, Marc is not on steroids, but good that you think that. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Etype (Dec 27, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Kara is a registered dietician and runs the dietician department at a hospital...


The overwhelming majority of hospital dieticians are fat, just like the rest of the hospital workers.

She may not be, but it doesn't necessarily have anything to do with her dietician creds.

Credentials in the fitness world are largely bogus.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 27, 2016)

There is some good stuff out there and some shitty shady stuff. I'll do the research first.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 28, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Did my regular weight lifting routine this morning on a completely empty stomach (but sipping my coffee). Was not the plan to exercise hungry, but more of a time frame thing.
> 
> I was shocked that I seemed to have more endurance and stamina during reps than I do when I have pre-workout snack. To the point of actually doing a few more sets.
> 
> Anyone else ever experience this? Crazy, I'm going to try again on Monday and see if results are similar.



Thought this was an interesting update.

Science Says Working Out On An Empty Stomach Isn’t Actually Bad For You


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Etype said:


> The overwhelming majority of hospital dieticians are fat, just like the rest of the hospital workers.
> 
> She may not be, but it doesn't necessarily have anything to do with her dietician creds.
> 
> Credentials in the fitness world are largely bogus.




Knowledge confers neither immunity nor wisdom.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 28, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Knowledge confers neither immunity nor wisdom.



Then what does in this context of nutrion advice?


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 28, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Then what does in this context of nutrion advice?



Well providing nutrition to hospital or bed bound patients is what dietitians do In the hospital. You don't need to be a fucking triathlete to know how to get the proper fats, vitamins, proteins, and other things into someone based on length of stay and disease state. Someone could be 400 lbs, if they are good at ensuring my patient has the proper nutrients to heal effectively that is all that matters.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 28, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 28, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I think @Etype was pointing out, is that healthcare workers do not always present themselves as "The picture of health"; and he is spot on. It makes it a little hard to listen to the words of a professional who is obviously not taking his/her own advice. We're all human, and we all have the same faults everyone else has. There is a very true observation that self can not see self. Listen to the words, and try to overlook the human faults such as the obese dietician, the pulmonologist who smells like an ashtray. In some ways, it's like looking at the car your trusted mechanic drives, the oil burning, dented wreck that he drives back and forth to work in.



I don't know how widespread the viewpoint is, but my grandmother was a hospital dietitian for years..."diets are for patients"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2016)

Dear Spotter:

When I am benching 315 pounds, I need for you to do more than just "watch".

Mmmm kay?

Weightlifter dies after 315-pound barbell drops on his neck

_ANKENY, Iowa — Authorities say a 22-year-old man has died after a barbell slipped from his grasp and crushed his neck at a gym in central Iowa.

The accident occurred Monday morning at Elite Edge Transformation Center in Ankeny, about 10 miles north of Des Moines. A spokesman for the center, Mark Yontz, said Thursday that Kyle Thomson was bench-pressing 315 pounds when the barbell slipped.

Ankeny Fire Chief James Clack says the barbell fell on Thomson's neck. Clack says a fire ambulance took Thomson to a Des Moines hospital, where he was pronounced dead.

Yontz says there were spotters watching Thomson on the bench._


----------



## CDG (Dec 29, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Dear Spotter:
> 
> When I am benching 315 pounds, I need for you to do more than just "watch".
> 
> ...



This is a shitty situation.  As a spotter, there's really no way to catch that much weight before it lands on a dude if he just drops it.  Spotters are there to get a lifter out of a lift that is about to fail, but a drop happens so quickly.  Likely he was benching with the suicide grip.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 29, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Knowledge confers neither immunity nor wisdom.



Generally I agree, but it does confer a degree of street cred.  I know that's a bias, but it's true.  RE: your post #64, spot on.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 29, 2016)

[Q


----------



## TimoteoDunkin (Jan 3, 2017)

Avenger hammer said:


> My story comes from gaining instead of losing weight. When I joined the Army I weighed about 145 at 6 foot tall, I was a string bean. When I got to Colorado with the 4th ID, I'm not kidding when I say that a gust of wind from the Rockies would actually knock me on the ground or take me off balance. I was a hard gainer and an ectomorph. It didn't help that Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays were run days for PT, with the lengths being 3, 5 and usually 7-10 miles on Friday. But my last year active duty and first year in the Guard I went into a serious two year long bulking session. It was a somewhat "clean" bulk with prepared meals like chicken breasts and rice. But I would also drink a half gallon of chocolate milk a day and have some diabetes snacks as well. I went from 170 to 210 and still had my glamorized abs along with new big arms/shoulders and legs. It was also the most happy I've ever been, mostly due to the crazy amount of food I was eating and never being starved. I started off with a traditional hypertrophy styled workout plan with the standard 8-10 rep range that just about every body builder knows. I played with some German volume training, power lifting with my friends from Texas and generally liked to bounce from one workout type to another after 4-5 months so I didn't get bored or accustomed to the exercises.
> 
> Right now I am doing Swift Strong and Durable- 8 week TACP training program. It is a lot of fun except for the damn 9 mile runs.
> 
> Now when people meet me I am told I am "kind of intimidating", which makes me happy because my story is a lot like Steve Rogers becoming Captain America. I reached my goal of looking how I want to look, aka more like mesomorph. But I still can improve and have more goals to accomplish.


How's it going man, I'm on the boat you were in a few years back. I'm 6' 2" weighing 150 pds, an ectomorph indeed, doesn't help that I stay active daily but glad to hear your success none the less.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 3, 2017)

Girlfriend and I did our first training session yesterday for the next triathlon.  Focus for the month of January is to get her used to the previous Army Life of 5AM wake ups so she can get her Aerobic Endurance sessions in the morning before going off to being a lawyer.  Her weakness is running, so that's actually the focus for this month and when February hits we'll be six weeks out and start swimming again.  A big thing for her is being consistent with the training plan when it comes to running.  This week is

M: 30 minutes easy run out and back
W: 30 minutes race pace
F: 45 minutes easy run at my pace 
S: Stairs

We're going back to Los Angeles this weekend for the LA Fit Expo so that should be pretty legit.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Girlfriend and I did our first training session yesterday for the next triathlon.  Focus for the month of January is to get her used to the previous Army Life of 5AM wake ups so she can get her Aerobic Endurance sessions in the morning before going off to being a lawyer.  Her weakness is running, so that's actually the focus for this month and when February hits we'll be six weeks out and start swimming again.  A big thing for her is being consistent with the training plan when it comes to running.  This week is
> 
> M: 30 minutes easy run out and back
> W: 30 minutes race pace
> ...



Back in the day I did a couple sprints to see if I liked the tri thing.  I liked them OK.  I have a co-worker who does a couple Ironmans a year, and one half.  He asked me to join him on training....his _base _far surpasses my 'longs' on everything...running, swimming, biking.  Different universes.  I found that with tri's, consistent training is so important.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 3, 2017)

Focusing on Sprint triathlons for the moment.  Not sure if I'll ever do a 70.3, but definitely working up to Olympic Standard in endurance and then want to put up competitive times whilst maintaining strength for Rugby.


----------



## Etype (Jan 4, 2017)

I used to do Olympics and sprints. The hours of extra endurance training put a big drag on my life. Especially when it came to grinding my taint on a bike seat for 180+ minutes at a time.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 4, 2017)

So, do you think you're a runner? 
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/28/sports/ed-whitlock-marathon-running.html?_r=0

Maybe you're a cyclist?
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/01/04/105-year-old-frenchman-sets-cycling-record.html

Time to get to work. :)


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 16, 2017)

Last week I had my PT update as a part of the Glendale PD hiring pipeline, of the five candidates being tested I finished with the best composite score.  My run was slower than it was in October, and to be honest I was fresh off of a Triathlon.  

Pushups 50
Situps 41 (-1)
1.5 mile run 11:50 (+ :25)

To be honest I like a linear path for whatever my test is, as a young lieutenant I was always ready to pass a PT test every day.  For a week's notice and only three runs prior to that I'm good with that.  I thought I was going to blow 12:00.  Strength training is moving along this cycle a lot better than the last, still kind of a gym hobo at the moment.  Today is an accessory day for both upper and lower body.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 6, 2017)

How's everyone doing.  Seems I'm going to find a different civilian profession, still working out.

PT wise, my girlfriend and I did the Ostrich 5k run for the second year in a row and I cut down about two minutes from last year.

Sitting around 200lbs, changing a bunch of stuff of up based upon a lot reading.  Was working with 1600 KCals, bumping up to 2100 KCals.  I was crushing my central nervous system with the power-program I was doing and attempting to train for triathlons.  There's a lot of data that shows power lifting and triathlons works well together.  Well my body was sucking, switched to a hypertrophy based program and oh my...I haven't done hypertrophy work in years.  My body was crushed last week based on all of the weaknesses I had.  However, that's a good thing.  Once Rugby picks back up I will switch back to a power based program adding in some cleans.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 6, 2017)

@


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 6, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> So @ Thunderhorse, it sounds like the PD is off the list then?


I applied with another department here in the Phoenix area but I am no longer looking at Law Enforcement as a career.  I submitted a FOIA to find out the actual reasoning behind my non-selection.  Since they were fast tracking me I got complacent with building options.  

I'm good with it.  Looking at finance and then going back to get my master's.  Ready to be an intern for the right career fit.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 7, 2017)

I suspect your selection documents will be outside the scope of a CA Public Records Act request, but it's CA so weird shit can happen.  

Had you progressed to the background or polygraph portions of the process?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 7, 2017)

policemedic said:


> I suspect your selection documents will be outside the scope of a CA Public Records Act request, but it's CA so weird shit can happen.
> 
> Had you progressed to the background or polygraph portions of the process?



It's Glendale, AZ.  I was in the background phase of the hiring process.  Took my polygraph the first week of January, the PT Update the next week, and the ride along the following week.  I then had three weeks of no comms with my background investigator, got the verbal notification that I'd be receiving a letter and then didn't get that for almost two weeks.  So yeah, idk.

Back onto the topic, I swam 1100m this morning because I can't count laps well.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 7, 2017)

[Q


----------



## policemedic (Mar 7, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> It's Glendale, AZ.  I was in the background phase of the hiring process.  Took my polygraph the first week of January, the PT Update the next week, and the ride along the following week.  I then had three weeks of no comms with my background investigator, got the verbal notification that I'd be receiving a letter and then didn't get that for almost two weeks.  So yeah, idk.
> 
> Back onto the topic, I swam 1100m this morning because I can't count laps well.



Fair enough.  If you made it that far I suspect we both know why you weren't selected.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 7, 2017)

Huh?  No idea, see pm.


----------



## Bakersa21 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hmm... well here she goes. I guess I can start out by saying that I've been attempting and succeeding to lose weight for a year as of march. 9th "officially". I started at 5' 11" 261lbs. Now 208lbs , and I feel probably 15?% body fat. My goal is 190lbs  and I've done just about everything i can think of to lose the weight, but course still nowhere close to performance wise of where i need to be, I can pass the AFPT test but i kinda squeak by barely on the push-ups, so obviously I still need a lot of work. The programs I've done from the start are Jim Stopanni's shortcut to shred(just the workout portion),Ashley Horner"charlie mike" program-both from bodybuilding.com,then a custom workout by my design that was of pyramid progression that consisted of push-up/pull-up/sit-up/run/Abbs, now I've switched to alternating days of "Insanity" and F'it it I'ma just do w/e days. I will say right now I'm so burned out and not sure what to implement, any advice/questions/constructive criticism is welcome.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 15, 2017)

To be a dick, can you see your abs?  Because if you can't, you're not 15%. 

I say this stating that right now on an Army Tape Test I would be 16%, but the bodpod tells me I'm 19%.

ETA: Outstanding on the weight loss.


----------



## Bakersa21 (Mar 15, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> To be a dick, can you see your abs?  Because if you can't, you're not 15%.


Still have a layer of fat covering them, but the outline and tapering in and to some definition at the top when flexed appears but no visibility of the single abdominal, information was based on a hydrostatic test done a while back when i was @216lbs test said i was at like 17%ish but the accuracy i know isn't 100%.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 15, 2017)

Bakersa21 said:


> Still have a layer of fat covering them, but the outline and tapering in and to some definition at the top when flexed appears but no visibility of the single abdominal, information was based on a hydrostatic test done a while back when i was @216lbs test said i was at like 17%ish but the accuracy i know isn't 100%.



Hydrostatic testing is about the best you can get.  So that's pretty badass.  Keep getting after it.


----------



## Bakersa21 (Mar 15, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Hydrostatic testing is about the best you can get.  So that's pretty badass.  Keep getting after it.


will do and thank you! I'l probably post an update pic before/after on here sometime when i hit the 200# mark, FMLwith a candystick on that # lol.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 15, 2017)

Mod hat on.


----------



## Bakersa21 (Mar 15, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Mod hat on. Time to start using proper writing skills when posting. Take a look at how everyone else is writing, and start doing the same thing. Using a phone to type your posts is not a valid excuse. This is not a suggestion.


I'll be sure to implement that right away, thank you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 11, 2017)

Random observation -

Put the gym membership on hold and doing body weight excercises instead. 

5x10 pull ups 
5x15 dips
5x10 chin ups
5x20 push-ups 

Just been a few weeks but REALLY impressed with the results so far. 

Why am I paying that much for a gym membership again?  LOL


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 11, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Random observation -
> 
> Put the gym membership on hold and doing body weight excercises instead.
> 
> ...



Having been in a gym exactly four times in my post-high school life, with one of those times being to wait out a lightning storm by ducking into Smith gym, I'm on board with your approach.


----------



## Topkick (Jul 11, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Random observation -
> 
> Put the gym membership on hold and doing body weight excercises instead.
> 
> ...




I subscribe to the body weight and cardio plan as well. Showing my age here but Herschel Walker convinced me a long time ago


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 11, 2017)

Well...if you've got an olympic rack at home, no need for a gym membership.

6x275 FS yesterday on my last set.


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 16, 2017)

Does anyone have any suggestions regarding fasted ruck training? I've been doing my LSD cardio (running and rowing) fasted for the past 3 weeks based on a lot of articles that I've read. The first week absolutely sucked, but I saw significant progress in just the last few weeks doing it. Now, everything I've seen on here says to eat before a long ruck and I have been, but I wanted to gauge the reactions from members here on the board who make/have made their bones with a ruck on their backs. My thinking is that sure I can probably go harder while fed, but training my body to respond favorably without food while on a long march may have some upside come selection. Any thoughts?


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 16, 2017)

There's no way to rush into rucking without hurting yourself.  It takes time out walking, progression of weight and distance.  Also unless you are trying to cut weight, don't deprive yourself of nutrition during training; a healthy body now will help you more when you are deprived later.

But there's much more experience here than I.


----------



## CDG (Jul 16, 2017)

Rucking on insufficient nutrition is not fun, and wrecks the body. You should be eating before your ruck, and eat during the ruck if you are allowed to.


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks, I've been eating before, but I haven't been eating during. I'll change that. Any insight as to intervals: like every 45 mins or so?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dienekes said:


> Thanks, I've been eating before, but I haven't been eating during. I'll change that. Any insight as to intervals: like every 45 mins or so?



Are you training for something specific or just want to do some rucking?

When I did my Mt. Rainier prep I filled my water bottles with 50/50 water/Powerade and took a break every 45 minutes or so to have a GU Energy.  I do the same thing now when I go on long bike rides (over 20 miles) and always seem to have all I need for energy and recovery.

IMHO, doing a long ruck without nutrition throughout (assuming it is available) is dangerous and defeats the purpose of what you are attempting to accomplish.


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes, sir, SFAS. I've gotten a 7.5 mile @ 50lb ruck (it's just the distance of the trail) down in a little less than 2 hours without having to shuffle. I work on that on the speed day and try to keep it to a minimum from all the advice I've seen on here. I plan on enlisting in late Oct, early Nov. I'm not trying to jack the thread either. My questions have been answered and I plan on implementing the advice. Preciate it everyone.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 16, 2017)

How often and what time are you starting your rucks from when you wake up.
This was me for most PT and long rucks depending on when the ruck was
5:15-Wake up
5:30 Banana and Vitamins
6:30 PT time

If the ruck is 12 miles I'd grab an energy gel and take that at mile 6.  During Triathlons I take a gel after the swim, one on the bike, and the last as I go through transition.  It's gonna change going from Sprint to Olympic but that gives you an idea.

There's tons of options as far as gels are concerned, some are pure glucose and some have BCAAs, Caffeine and Electrolytes.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 16, 2017)

Good luck bro...train like you don't have the chance to ingest calories....then if you do you will be a stud.....


----------



## CDG (Jul 16, 2017)

Dienekes said:


> Thanks, I've been eating before, but I haven't been eating during. I'll change that. Any insight as to intervals: like every 45 mins or so?


My personal rule of thumb is every 3 miles. I will use either a couple gels, or a PowerBar. You don't need food that often, but it's a nice luxury. Of course, that assumes you are allowed food, and you know distances. I do that now, but I didn't have those options during my pipeline. I don't know how SFAS runs their rucks, but at the TACP schoolhouse we were not allowed anything but water during rucks. Guys would just get up a little earlier to eat something beforehand.  The one caveat to that was the 12 mile gate, because we didn't know when that was. The only distance we knew was halfway, because we would turn around at an instructor vehicle. I would assume SFAS is somewhat similar. We also were not allowed watches. I would recommend training both ways, just so you know how your body reacts.

All that being said, and this goes for anything related to rucking, rucking hurts. There's never anything easy, fun, or comfortable about it. So at the end of the day, don't fall into the trap of thinking you will find some magic combination of food and liquids that will let you crush a long ruck with ease. Know that it's always going to hurt, and just embrace it as part of the forging process.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 17, 2017)

Any specific goals for those of you who are 35 to 40? How do you eat and train?


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 18, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Random observation -
> 
> Put the gym membership on hold and doing body weight excercises instead.
> 
> ...



I used to go to a gym, then I found F3:

F3

It's free, peer-led, bodyweight/boot camp-type workouts.  On the site you can see the locations.  The camaraderie is awesome, men are there with purpose.  We have subgroups that do the Tough Mudder/Spartans, GoRuck events, ultra/endurance races, triathlons, one that did American Ninja Warrior.  We do a lot of charity work (we are working closely with Special Ops Survivors), and we are doing the Fayetteville (NC) Spartan in September to raise money/awareness.  Oh, and the workouts are soul crushing.


----------



## Bakersa21 (Jul 18, 2017)

@Devildoc speaking of spartan races,Did you catch the spartan team races that were on last night? Looked pretty fun I thought.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 18, 2017)

Bakersa21 said:


> @Devildoc speaking of spartan races,Did you catch the spartan team races that were on last night? Looked pretty fun I thought.



I like Spartan.  It's so laid back.  Don't like something about an obstacle?  Push out 20 burpees and be on your way.  It's a hoot.


----------



## Bakersa21 (Jul 18, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> I like Spartan.  It's so laid back.  Don't like something about an obstacle?  Push out 20 burpees and be on your way.  It's a hoot.


I know right? I love the laid back style of it. Iv'e been wanting to participate in one for a while just to finish one for myself to say "hey I did it", but can't seam to be able to catch one.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 6, 2017)

I have permitted life to be an excuse to stop working out for a while. Last night I sat on my deck drinking beer and watched Casino Royale. Daniel Craig is a year older than me.

I'm off to PT this morning. :wall:


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 6, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I have permitted life to be an excuse to stop working out for a while. Last night I sat on my deck drinking beer and watched Casino Royale. Daniel Craig is a year older than me.
> 
> I'm off to PT this morning. :wall:



My wife talks about actors and weight they lose (or gain, in muscle), gets frustrated when she doesn't get the same result.  I remind her that they have nutritionists and trainers and can workout hours a day.  

If we had time, money, and access we could have the same result.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 6, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> My wife talks about actors and weight they lose (or gain, in muscle), gets frustrated when she doesn't get the same result. I remind her that they have nutritionists and trainers and can workout hours a day.



Yeah, I agree with that to a point.  God knows that dudes are often under the same pressure that women find themselves under...we're just better at not giving a fuck.  That said, I find myself inspired when I see what is still possible to achieve as I get closer to 50 than I am 45.  It won't happen by accident, and I was "there" for many years.   Sending this from the free weight area between sets....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 6, 2017)

If we're all in that heavily controlled of an environment we'd probably be relatively close.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 9, 2017)

Great JRE Episode:


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 10, 2017)

Speaking of Joe Rogan, I just listened to this one the other day and as a diabetic and someone with a TBI; the Ketogenic diet really intrigued me.  Does anyone here have experience with it?

Welcome to KetoNutrition


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 10, 2017)

I've never done Keto, but as seen in the ye old Paleo Thread, I had great responses to that.  To be honest I've been on a higher carbohydrate diet but had great results with the higher fat of Paleo dieting.  

Primal Docs has a lot of stuff on diabetes, I know some folks who've pulled themselves out of type 2 diabetes on a Paleo Diet.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 10, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Speaking of Joe Rogan, I just listened to this one the other day and as a diabetic and someone with a TBI; the Ketogenic diet really intrigued me.  Does anyone here have experience with it?
> 
> Welcome to KetoNutrition


So I did Keto for about a month- I try stupid shit (supplements, diets, etc) every now and again just to have some personal experience. Keto wasn't really that hard to maintain, but it's actually pretty close to how I normally eat anyway, so none of my results were super drastic.

I don't know how you would react to keto in a diabetic state; I want to say there are some studies out there that address it but I would have to do some digging.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 10, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> So I did Keto for about a month- I try stupid shit (supplements, diets, etc) every now and again just to have some personal experience. Keto wasn't really that hard to maintain, but it's actually pretty close to how I normally eat anyway, so none of my results were super drastic.
> 
> I don't know how you would react to keto in a diabetic state; I want to say there are some studies out there that address it but I would have to do some digging.



From the reading I've done so far and from Joe Rogan's guest it may actually be the key to the type 2 epidemic.  He also stated it takes a good 6 months before any real changes take effect.  Apparently he does diet work for NASA and elite warfighters.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Aug 12, 2017)

Been hitting the gym hard for a good 2 months, taking a breather for a few weeks (got shingles) and then finishing a 18week bodybuilding plan. Been enjoying the lift and the pain. The supplements  and propper use of them have helped a lot.

Started 220, 44" waist.  I'm now 192 36" waist. @69" I had Achilles tendon repair done 2 years ago and was pretty much sedentary before that.

I been saying to myself to keep me motivated --I'll be big like_(John Cena, etc.)_ , it won't happen now or tomorrow, but it will happen.

Goal is to un-retire and come back and make a difference to a few young warriors.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 17, 2017)

Hit a milestone today.  Completed my first Olympic Triathlon today.

3:23:26  Kind of fucked up on the swim, but I'm good with what I brought today, I wanted to beat 3:30.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 12, 2017)

Where's everyone at going into the Winter?

My 'A' Race is in New York City since my girlfriend qualified for Championships in her Division.  And I was able to get registered...price went up in like an hour after it went live.  Then we're probably doing Tempe again, so I'll have two 'A' Races.  If my rugby team isn't in the playoffs I'll be racing an Olympic distance one in April.  Looks like 2018 will be the year of the Olympic Distance, and 2019 we'll work up for a 70.3.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 12, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Where's everyone at going into the Winter?



Spinning my damn wheels.  This is a tough season for me:  In November and December my extended family has 1 anniversary, 8 birthdays, Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve/Christmas Day, and New Year's; work Christmas party, and about four or five other holiday parties, so my eating ain't what it should be.  Add to that down and out with bronchitis so I have not exercised like I should.  I will be glad for Jan 1.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 12, 2017)

Skiing 5 - 6 days per week.


----------



## Andoni (Dec 13, 2017)

Surfing 5-6 days per week, broken up by travel.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 23, 2017)

Winter Cycling...ugh...I think I'd rather play Snow Rugby instead.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 24, 2017)

Let's get ready for 2018!
Goals!
Gains!
Hair Gel! (@amlove21)


----------



## Topkick (Dec 24, 2017)

Marine0311 said:


> Let's get ready for 2018!
> Goals!
> Gains!
> Hair Gel! (@amlove21)



Get ready to wait on equipment at the gym. Here comes the new year resolutionists. I like to see new people in the gym, but I like it when it calms down in mid January.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 25, 2017)

Topkick said:


> Get ready to wait on equipment at the gym. Here comes the new year resolutionists. I like to see new people in the gym, but I like it when it calms down in mid January.


Best possible reply to the anger of fit people to New Year's Resolutionists-





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155077691223309


----------



## Topkick (Dec 25, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Best possible reply to the anger of fit people to New Year's Resolutionists-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. I learned a long time ago to just "shut up" and wait it out. However, I do like the 99 cent tacos from JIB.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 25, 2017)

u


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Dec 28, 2017)

At least it thins out for me 2 weeks later, so anyone working/ worked out this week? I don't do cardio or cycles, and I think that's where they migrate. Wish gyms would turn off wifi though.

I forgot what a milkshake tastes like. ("T_T)


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Dec 28, 2017)

Kakashi66223 said:


> At least it thins out for me 2 weeks later, so anyone working/ worked out this week? I don't do cardio or cycles, and I think that's where they migrate. Wish gyms would turn off wifi though.
> 
> I forgot what a milkshake tastes like. ("T_T)
> 
> View attachment 20713



I just got the ok to start working out again after surgery set me down for a few months so I have been in this week focusing on a few things to tighten up and determine where things are.  Never really gets busy where I go, just the same folks at their normal times doing their thing.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 28, 2017)

I typically take the month of January "off" from LifeTime Fitness.  Parking is a mess, the locker room is over run, and forget about getting a cardio machine or finding free-weights where they belong.

By about the first week of February most of the New Years resolution folks have pretty much given up the ghost.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 28, 2017)

Thinking about doing the Lifetime Indoor Triathlon, sounds like a fun deal.  It's on a Sunday, day before I have a Rugby Match.  This year I plan on doing three Olympic Distance Triathlons and possibly Half-Ironman Arizona.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 28, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Thinking about doing the Lifetime Indoor Triathlon, sounds like a fun deal.



They do a solid job with it.  I've done their Minneapolis outdoor one a couple of times...very very well organized.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 28, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> They do a solid job with it.  I've done their Minneapolis outdoor one a couple of times...very very well organized.


I competed at the Tempe LifeTime, girlfriend qualified for Championships.  So We're going to New York and I'll race in the non-championship division.  I'd looked at their indoor events a few times, this time my girlfriend brought it up.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Dec 28, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> I competed at the Tempe LifeTime, girlfriend qualified for Championships.  So We're going to New York and I'll race in the non-championship division.  I'd looked at their indoor events a few times, this time my girlfriend brought it up.



Awesome, definitely do a half-iron, they are a blast and the training isn’t that much worse schedule wise.  Only difference I think it was 88 laps in a pool but if open water get comfy doing 110+ due to the zig zag. My first was the 5430 in boulder, great time, got to meet a couple of 10th group guys doing it during the run which was a bonus.


----------



## Undertheice71 (Jan 22, 2018)

Just finished my first 10 mile timed ruck of 2018 with the guys and gals at GORUCK Jax Beach. 45# dry. 2hrs 17 min. I have room for improvement, but I'm pretty happy with that time.


----------



## Undertheice71 (Jan 23, 2018)

Current APFT scores/ time:
PUSHUPS=77 
SITUPS=71
PULLUPS=no pull up bar this time
2MILE=13:49
I'm not too proud about this. Will improve.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 4, 2018)

So where is everyone in their fitness goals?

For those over you over 35 how do you eat, sleep, train at this stage in your life?


----------



## Topkick (Mar 4, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> So where is everyone in their fitness goals?
> 
> For those over you over 35 how do you eat, sleep, train at this stage in your life?



I used to be a weightlifter but in my "old" age I just focus more on staying functional. I do mostly bodyweight exercises now, focusing on "use it or lose it" through a variety of exercises 2-3 times a week. Push-ups, Pull- ups, Chin-ups, Squats, and Planks are a mainstay. I also do interval running/ walking for cardio 5 days a week. I could eat better though. I don't really watch what I eat, but I do watch how much I eat.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Mar 4, 2018)

I've gotten into competing in Strongman events in the last year. Its different and exciting when you can lift randomly heavy things and carry them for a short distance. I also play rugby on Tuesday, Thursday and the occasional Saturday when there is a match. I mostly play to keep up my cardiovascular health, but its also just a huge amount of fun to do. Still kinda suck at both because I'm inexperienced, but there's only one way to get better.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 4, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> So where is everyone in their fitness goals?
> 
> For those over you over 35 how do you eat, sleep, train at this stage in your life?



Eat and drink like a Viking...and sleep when you die...

I think the best way to train at our age (40+) is to involve cardio and strength at the same time.....

No it's not high rep low weight shit.....it's a mix of high reps, high weights, vomit induced pain crushing your muscles and VO2 max at the same time so when you are done and throw in a fat Copenhagen you realize you earned another 12 pack for the day.......

MERICA!!!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 4, 2018)

Winter's been kind of shit here, training for the next race.  Cactus Man here in Tempe.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Mar 10, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> So where is everyone in their fitness goals?
> 
> For those over you over 35 how do you eat, sleep, train at this stage in your life?



Not quite where I want to be, I prolly will never be content where I'm at either. But us younger-middle aged warriors need to be careful eating and training. Everyone is able to respond with short answers, this is the best I can do for short. Best wishes for @Marine0311 and everyone else

For eating--
First thing in the morning, sustained protein shake and vitamins- >low cal high protein and fiber breakfast- >light snack->sandwich or rice+meat meal for lunch-> (pre workout prior~1hr) isowhey- >post workout shake high in carbs- >snack or tuna sandwich - >sleep.

I've turned into a small eater 5-6 times a day. So yeah I'm "that guy" at the super market that looks spaced out looking at foods, but honestly I'm looking at nutrition info and ingredients. I've approached the point I want the most out of what I eat. In our house to drink it's just water, tea, and liquor. I try not to drink beer(never really liked it.) I hate soda and sweet beverages; separately ice cream.



Sleeping--
Gist you need it, fat is burned, and hormones balence while sleeping, I think. I've been observing over the last 20 something years from my friends and my own mistakes is how Cortisol levels affect us and worth doing a internet search if you don't know already. I'm gonna stay in my lane, I like to think I'm smart, but I'm not gonna bs the science behind it and it's worth the research the reader does forming their own opinion. But as far as I understand sleep is when your body repairs itself and is very important.

I strive for at least 7hrs, but if I don't get it I don't worry.  Some natural and pharma pre-workouts will have me shooting lasers out my eyeballs post workout and when it's bedtime I'm still fighting the caffeine to go to sleep. Wish there was more options for stim free or low stim pre workouts. I Feel like Large Marge using stims. Reading helps but my tablets make my eyes want to explode.

Training--
No gist it's just long winded. One thing that is true for everyone: I go thru a gallon of water or more in daily training, dehydration affects the effectiveness of your muscles. I watched the TACP schoolhouse moto videos and said to myself that little bottle would last me maybe 5 mins, then I'm sipping the murky water out of those muddy pits they train in. I think dehydration affect me more now than when I was 18.

As you know, with any goal a routine is different for everyone and everyone has a different goal. My goal is mass. Everyday I'm inching closer and closer to Larry Scott. I train 4times a week and it is structured work out. I push myself heavy for 1-2hrs and move thru a super set at about 15-30mins pace each. I've gone 3hrs constantly 4times a week for 10 weeks and become very sick (shingles) afterwards. I've since been supplementing flavorless glutamine to my 45min mark intra workout iso shake. I don't care about what people say about vitamins I pee nuke yellow, something is happening and I generally feel better using them.

Gist of this is form over heavy weight. Another thing "we" are mentally strong, but sometimes that's a bad thing. The wrong form will end a shoulder, or at the least set you back a few weeks depending on what went wrong. I tried benching with a smith machine gave it up for DBs because smith machine is unnatural for form and will erode your shoulders as I had this happen to me. I now step up to a weight either it's coming off the ground once with good form or it is going back to the rack for some other lighter weight. I've slowed down with weights (maybe for the better,) I feel faster running too, may not be the case for all 40yo.

Edit: The most important thing I forgot, stretching. Double it at 40.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 16, 2018)

Finally back in the pool and I've gotta tell ya...not swimming for two months feels like when haven't run for two weeks...a brick wall.  

Six weeks out from Cactus Man Olympic Triathlon and I'm hitting every workout planned, recovery is better than where I was in the summer as we prepped for the LifeTime Tempe Olympic.  Base fitness is pretty much back and now I'm going to start adding in some really insane rides...well it is for my girlfriend as she freaks about the small stuff.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 17, 2018)

Was in a rush to get to gym this morning, forgot to grab my headphones.

Got to gym and remembered why I began wearing them in the first place. 

Dude in the corner lifting light weights and grunting like like he’s having marathon sex. 

Chill dude.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 17, 2018)

"Don't quit!"

- worth having the sound on -




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1815002675217026


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 18, 2018)

Anyone else on Strava?  Crazy ride yesterday, I think I'll be buying a wind vest and an aero helmet if it's always gonna be like that.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 1, 2018)

So working on my triathlon hydration when running, what time hacks do any of your distance runners use to sip water?  Now at two 50 minute runs with my triathlon specific programming and I was bone dry from both my 9oz bottles at 45' the other day.


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Apr 1, 2018)

Are you running those 50 minute runs close to goal race pace or just a relaxed pace? I take water on runs past 20k but if they are a hard workout I try to just hydrate the night before and the morning of. Nothing worse than water slushing around your stomach in my opinion. If you do have to force down water preworkout or mid training session add some electrolytes and “Sip don’t chug”!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 1, 2018)

Race Pace.  It's humid as hell right now in Phoenix, if it was still winter here I wouldn't be sipping any water.


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Apr 1, 2018)

How long is the run portion of your triathlon? For the actual race hydrating during the cycling portion is probably a decent idea. I raced a half marathon on Saint Patricks day and the only people I saw take food/water mid race were the slower finishers. You’re probably fine with just one 9 oz bottle with 3/4 teaspoon salt and a easily digestible source of potassium 30-45 minute pre-run. 

This guy is a professional runner/ultra marathoner who puts out some great content highly recommend his videos.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 1, 2018)

It's an Olympic, I don't carry hydration out there because there's always stations.  Cycling I tend to stick with the 5 Minutes Sip, and 30 minutes Gel (Carbs), and usually take one gel on the run.  

It's a 10k run, I've just been messing around on the hydration piece.  As in the army we almost never brought hydration for runs.  

Goal is to do a half in December...would require a lot of more volume on the bike than I have time for atm (so get an indoor trainer, obvious answer I know).


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 29, 2018)

Cactus Man went like so...

Total Time- 3:13:18
Swim-  42:02 (Total bonk, swam 500m extra again.  However PR, Tempe Tri was 45:32)
Bike- 1:24:23 (PR, Tempe Tri- 1:24:53, ride felt awesome though, hmmm)
Run- 1:00:47 (PR, Tempe Tri 1:06:02)


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Apr 29, 2018)

Congrats man! Whats your next milestone/event?

I’ve decided to let the hobby joggers catch up for a bit so I can lay down some extra mileage this summer.Then peak and race a few 5/10k this fall. Don’t think I’ll ever race another half marathon, that shit is hell!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 29, 2018)

runninrunninrunnin said:


> Congrats man! Whats your next milestone/event?
> 
> I’ve decided to let the hobby joggers catch up for a bit so I can lay down some extra mileage this summer.Then peak and race a few 5/10k this fall. Don’t think I’ll ever race another half marathon, that shit is hell!



The next event is NYC Tri on the LifeTime series.  That is the "A" Race of the year...although I'm looking really hard at 70.3 Indian Wells-La Quinta.  If I throw down the bones on that it will be the second "A" Race of the year.


----------



## Unknown Player (Apr 29, 2018)

Aspiring to join the military I decided I needed to be more physically active and eat better - as well as personal wellness.

Before now I had undergone some significant weight changes:

At 15-16 I weighed under 130 lbs at a time, at nearly 6 feet tall, and was lightly active on a daily basis. Ate 1-2 small meals a day of generally unhealthy foods.
By the time I turned 17 I was 145 lbs, 6 feet, and moderately active. I never kept up my active level, but at least wasn't sedentary.
In January I decided to, as aforementioned, focus on nutrition and had last August, started Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.
By the end of February I had realized I was up to 165 pounds when I weighed in for my first BJJ competition. At this point in time I had begun training in an "Advanced" class and the amount of physical activity I was committing to BJJ had multiplied.
Now, intending to begin a "cut" and absorbing all the info I can about fitness/nutrition I've dropped to 157 (two weeks ago) weighing in at my second competition.
I blew my knee out (dislocated) the Monday following my competition warming up for second class. Decided if I can't workout I should still be eating right and with the extra spare time I can focus on back-planning my calories/macros and what foods I want to eat and reasons why.
Dropped a few more pounds and am changing up my diet due to being effectively sedentary for at least 5 weeks until I can get back out there. Focusing on burning fat and hoping to get down to 145-150 lbs.
Some guys who I've been watching on YouTube to get some eating tips. Both are former military, and while I'm not a huge fan of Nick Bare's occasional "I'm going to act like I'm at a bodybuilding show" groove, he makes great content... in my opinion. If you watch his videos you'll see him advertising his company's supplements, fair warning if that's bothersome.

Nick Koumalatsos
Nick Bare

I don't take a lot of supplements. I was taking an electrolyte replacement drink when I was working out and take a supplement for "focus" and "mental acuity" that's admittedly refreshing. But lots of water, avoiding too much sugar especially added sugars, alcohol, caffeine, and eating out.  

Really cool to read what y'ins are up to, will continue checking up here. Good luck with your goals.


----------



## CDG (Apr 29, 2018)

6 feet tall and you want to weigh 150#?? Why?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 29, 2018)

Nick Bare hmmm...He's one of those guys I don't understand.  He had already decided to resign, but chose not to submit his resignation until after the board met for promotions.  Respect his hustle, but there's my personal opinion. 

What @CDG said!  At 6-0 your body can carry a good amount of muscle.  Try to be in god shape between 190-200#.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 30, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> So where is everyone in their fitness goals?
> 
> For those over you over 35 how do you eat, sleep, train at this stage in your life?



At 30 you start losing 1% of testosterone per year; metabolism slows in your 30s, REALLY slows in the 40s, you can lose 3-5% of muscle mass per year after 30...(FWIWm I will be 50 in November)

All that is to say, 'maintaining' is difficult, and goals (caveat: for _most_ men) change.

Now I run about 3 miles twice a week, maybe three times, belong to a group (F3 | The mission of F3 is to plant, grow and serve small workout groups for the invigoration of male community leadership.) that does boot camp-type workouts twice a week, do a moderate-weight ruck at moderate pace for moderate mileage about twice a month.  I am trying to stay active and maintain my weight.  I carry about 10-12 pounds I just cannot seem to get rid of, though.

I eat well enough, try to stay at a low-to-moderate carb level, I do not deprive myself of any food.

Sleep is essential, and I average 7, 7 1/2 hours a night.

In my case once I hit 40 my body's warranty expired:  I got cancer, had ortho surgeries, my herniated disc and low-back schmutz got worse (foraminal stenosis, compression fracture), and my renal labs show borderline renal failure.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 30, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> At 30 you start losing 1% of testosterone per year; metabolism slows in your 30s, REALLY slows in the 40s, you can lose 3-5% of muscle mass per year after 30...(FWIWm I will be 50 in November)
> 
> All that is to say, 'maintaining' is difficult, and goals (caveat: for _most_ men) change.
> 
> ...



Wtf.

How do your goals change now?


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 30, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> Wtf.
> 
> How do your goals change now?



Grossly they don't:  have better-than-average cardiovascular and muscular endurance than men my age, remain bipedal, and live long to see my kids grow up and do what they do.  I DO have to modify:  sometimes my back is so jacked up when I get up I look bent over like Yoda, so on those days I do active stretching and walking.  When I feel good, I have pretty intense workouts.  So I don't have typical daily workouts.

I have never been an elite athlete, but gone are my days of sprint triathlons, Spartan races, etc.  Now it's all about having a healthy lifestyle.  I suspect I have worsened my back problems by _not_ acting my age and trying to capture the days of my youth.  

My back problems were likely born when I was playing sports in college and in the military, just got worse over the years.  My renal problems, that too is largely influenced by my youth:  I used to eat NSAIDs like candy.  NSAIDs will ruin a kidney.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 30, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Grossly they don't:  have better-than-average cardiovascular and muscular endurance than men my age, remain bipedal, and live long to see my kids grow up and do what they do.  I DO have to modify:  sometimes my back is so jacked up when I get up I look bent over like Yoda, so on those days I do active stretching and walking.  When I feel good, I have pretty intense workouts.  So I don't have typical daily workouts.
> 
> I have never been an elite athlete, but gone are my days of sprint triathlons, Spartan races, etc.  Now it's all about having a healthy lifestyle.  I suspect I have worsened my back problems by _not_ acting my age and trying to capture the days of my youth.
> 
> My back problems were likely born when I was playing sports in college and in the military, just got worse over the years.  My renal problems, that too is largely influenced by my youth:  I used to eat NSAIDs like candy.  NSAIDs will ruin a kidney.



Thank you for sharing.

I am scared as f now haha. 

You just adjust? Is there anything you just won't do?


----------



## Devildoc (May 1, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I am scared as f now haha.
> 
> You just adjust? Is there anything you just won't do?



Lol... don't be scared.  My journey ain't your journey.  But in truth, I'm not really looking forward to 50. 

Is there anything I just won't to? Yeah.  I do not do, or I modify, exercises that put too much stress on the low back.  That's about it. I try not to let any of those things really get in my way, I just know that they are there.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 26, 2018)

Was finally cleared to start running last week.  But man does it feel like shit.  4 months off will do that for you.  the last month and change I've been walking about 12 miles/week for my exercise bit.  Also a few spin sessions intermixed.  Started swimming again.  

After my first two runs last week 1.25 Miles in Hoka Mach's and 2 Miles in Saucony Kinvara 9s I did the math and needed something plush to stay injury free as I rebuild my base so I ordered the Hoka Bondi 6s.

I figured I can get my fitness solid enough to run a 5k race in October.  So under 25 minutes will be my goal there.


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Aug 27, 2018)

I think a lot of runners don’t do enough walking to be frank. Especially the ones trying to go from moderate mileage to high mileage weeks. Good luck on your rebuild. The heat is going to make it feel like hell. Thankfully its almost the fall.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 27, 2018)

For awhile it was the only thing I could do, so in July I think I walked about 25 miles purely for exercise. This month I'll hit 43...would have been 50ish if I hadn't been cleared to run.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 22, 2018)

So I've been back to running for about 7 weeks now (entering 8th week).  Slowly rebuilding the engine.  I think I've always been comfortable gunning it the first two miles because of the APFT obviously and then runs have always fallen apart on the back end.  Well for my first race this weekend was a 5k, 24:54.8.  Previously done the same race three years ago as the first race my GF and I ever did together...surprisingly it was a minute and a half faster.  Run a 10k on Thanksgiving morning and I think if continue on the current training plan I can set a race PR...totally different course but still a 10k.

Shoulder felt like complete ass since Wednesday though, was a swim and strength day.  I've torn apart my swim form and beginning from the ground up. 900m, a threshold run on Thursday and a Race Saturday will probably do that.


----------



## qss6387 (Dec 4, 2018)

*PURPOSE*: The purpose of this post is to share the progress I have made over the last couple of months and have my numbers and regimen critiqued. I understand you can never be "ready" for that special flavor of misery and suck only BRC can provide, but I expect to show up in as good of shape as I can.

Starting in September I began to get my nasty civilian self lined out, setting my sights on an enlistment into the Marine Corps Reserve and a lat-move from 0313 to 0321.

As of December I have most of my paperwork in with a prior service recruiter in San Antonio. I plan on going the 4th Recon route. Here are my stats and the progress I have made so far.

* ***NOTE**** All PT/PFT testing has been executed at 4,510 feet. I moved from 2700 to 4500 feet in August. It had more of an effect on my aerobic performance than I expected. I am finally getting used to it.

*September numbers:*

*PFT (192 points, UNSAT)*
- 16 pull-ups
- 66 pushups
- 70 situps
- 23:45 3-mile run (altitude)

*Pool work*
- 14:25 500m CSS (slick)
- 20:05 1000m fin (slick)
- 25m underwater crossover failed. (Passed in late October)
- 30 minute tread passed


*December Numbers:*

*PFT (249 points)*
- 23 pull-ups
- 80 pushups
- 88 situps
- 22:03 3-mile run (altitude)

*Pool work*
- 11:07 500m CSS (slick)
- 18:33 1000m fin (slick)
- 25m underwater crossover passed.
- 30 minute tread passed.

I have also executed 30 minute tread drills with a 10# dive brick. I am confident in the water, but I know my CSS, crawl stroke and finning techniques need improvement.

I have also completed a few 5 mile rucks with a 50# ruck, which I completed between 1:03:00 and 00:55:00. I am planning to implement more rucks as my PFT improves, since my priority right now is a 300 PFT. My swim times keep improving little by little, but I am trying to get in touch with some recondos down at San Antonio, in hopes of getting critiqued. I will be meeting with the recruiter in a few weeks so I expect I can get some contacts through him.

I have implemented a lot of Mountain Tactical Institute's BRC Course Prep and it has been instrumental in helping me improve over the last few months. Although the training seems simple and straight forward, I do have a couple questions that I am sure someone can answer on here.

*1)* I have been executing 2 versions of the CSS. The first version is the one Stew Smith teaches, where your head is submerged for part of the stroke. The second version is the one the MARSOC Swim Prep video shows where your head is not submerged at all and the entire movement is a free breathing movement. I took the Recon indoc way (WAY) back in December of 2005, but I don't remember which method we were instructed to utilize. My question is: Which version should I be utilizing in my training, and what is used at BRC? My swim times have been slightly faster with the submerged method.

*2)* Other than seeing the BRC Recon indoc fliers with a sub 15 minute 500m CSS swim time and the PFT goals, I do not know where I stand with my slick swim times. I am not allowed to swim in cammies at the local college's pool. So for swimming slick I am wondering if my goals are too low. My goals are:

500m CSS slick in under 9 minutes.
1000m fin slick in under 17 minutes.


Minus running a PFT every week, this is what I have been doing since late September (I am starting to run a PFT the first training day of every week):

*A: PFT*

Max set pull-ups
Max set pushups
Max set sit-ups
3 mile run

*B: POOL WORK*

25m underwater crossover
500m CSS
30 minute tread drill

*C PFT WORK*

(2) 1.5 miles < 10 minutes
BRC Card 

(1-6-1) Pull-up ladder
(30) Push ups
(30) Air squats
(30) Crunches
(10) Burpees
(10) Windmills
    (stretch/relax)

(30) Push ups
(30) Mountain climbers
(30) Flutter kicks
(10) Burpees
(30) Crunches
    (stretch/relax)

(30) Push ups
(30) Star jumpers
(30) Back extensions
(10) Burpees
(30) Crunches
    (stretch/relax)

(30) Push ups
(30) Lunges
(30) Hello dollies
(10) Burpees
(10) Trunk twists
(1-6-1) Pull-up ladder

*D POOL WORK*

1000m fin
Drown proofing

*E STRENGTH WORK*

(5x5) squat clean and press
15 minute AMRAP

(5) pull-ups
(5) SB thrusters
(5) SB half-moons
(5) SB getups
(20) sit-ups 
15 minute AMRAP

Kettlebell complex
400m sprint

*F POOL WORK*

20 minute AMRAP
50m freestyle swim
Plank complex

25m underwater crossover
30 minute tread drill

I am 31 and know that a proper warmup and recovery program is vital for my performance and sustained health. If anyone has any questions or comments to how I can improve my preparation, I would be glad to hear them. I apologize for the long post, but I was able to get all of my data and questions out at once.


----------



## DozerB (Dec 5, 2018)

Though I despise 99.99% of things with the word “tactical” in them, I just started getting into tactical barbell, if for no other reason than to re-lay a long endurance foundation again. I’ve been off on a smoke session, break off HIIT style kick for months now and it’s been great for fat loss and calisthenics numbers, but I’ve sacrificed some maximal strength and long endurance capability. So far, it’s pretty good. My three main lifts are front squat, weighted pull-ups, and my third is pushups since I know I won’t be doing bench press at selection. It’s a small tweak to the three major lifts but it makes sense to me. Add in some long endurance style runs/fun runs 3x a week, with an interval sprint session in there somewhere, and I’m looking forward to seeing where this takes me.

If anyone wants the templates, feel free to reach out and I’ll email them to you. It’s very basic: sub-maximal strength twice a week at your 75-95% range to “practice strength,” along with a number of long endurance type events to lay an aerobic foundation, with a short interval/HIIT session thrown in once every week or two. If you want to take a look, holler at me. The books are super confusing at first but they make more sense as you go. His theory is that periodization is the name of the game. Should be fun.


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 5, 2018)

I’m old-ish at 48 and work with injuries...

Strength training 3 x per week with weights, different movements for each body part for each workout to prevent adaptation and boredom. I don’t focus on pyramiding weight, or keeping a log, instead I  just make sure I hit failure, or close to it for 3 sets. If I feel strong I’ll push more weight and mix in push-ups, pull-ups and sit-ups from time to time, just to gauge where I’m at regarding APFT scoring. Abs and calves are sprinkled in and I don’t stretch as often as I should, but always warm up on the elliptical.

Light cardio (walking) either 4 - 5 x per week, or 20 minutes of HIIT 2 - 3 x per week. Sometimes I’ll hit the heavy bag for 3 3 minute rounds and then do aerobic walking for 30 minutes.

Weekend swims 2 x per month while doing a HIIT style CS workout w/ Rocket fins, then I’ll just swim/snorkel for an hour or so with the wifey. Springs in FL are great for that. Sometimes I’ll ruck 5 - 8 miles with a light load. Although, a veterans group I recently joined has me doing a 15 to 22 mile ruck every other month. I’m certainly a senior citizen in this group, next in line is a 42 y/o Marine Raider that keeps it tight, more-so than I.

For nutrition, I make sure that I get .8 grams of protein per lb of body weight, eat performance carbs like brown rice, oats, lentils and lots of fiber, more than 40 grams a day. Some fruit before and after strength training. Fats are usually MCTs, friendly fats such as avocado, cashews and olive oil. I won’t pass up BBQ, pizza or ice cream, but if I start gaining fat I’ll jump on MyFitness Pal and eat a 40/30/30 diet at 500 calories below my BMR till I get to where I want to be. Oh, and I drink a swimming pool of water daily.

I’m currently a towering 68” tall and 213. Thats heavy for me as I usually hover between 206 and 209, but I’m not passing up stuffing and pie on T-Day anytime soon.

So, I exercise pretty regular at a fair intensity, eat quality food and drink lots of water. Amino acids, multivitamins and protein shakes are part of the deal as well.

One day I’ll get motivated and get below 200. I’m shredded at 185, but I’m very married, have nobody to impress and Uncle Sam doesn’t love me anymore at 48...TBC

That’s me on your left. Don’t ding me for dog tags being out. The vet ruck group issued them and asked that they were displayed. They are worn in remembrance of vets who have committed suicide.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 13, 2018)

So, tonight was my first time under a bar in 7+ months.  It's been 7 months since getting hit while cycling.  I've been doing some bench work along with leg pressing and power step ups.  But I've been cleared to squad and deadlift provided that I start from the bottom.

Flexibility of my shoulder while squatting was ugh, but done.  Deadlifts no issues...but fuck me, an unloaded bar will tear you up...running ain't done shit for me lol.


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Dec 14, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> So, tonight was my first time under a bar in 7+ months.  It's been 7 months since getting hit while cycling.  I've been doing some bench work along with leg pressing and power step ups.  But I've been cleared to squad and deadlift provided that I start from the bottom.
> 
> Flexibility of my shoulder while squatting was ugh, but done.  Deadlifts no issues...but fuck me, an unloaded bar will tear you up...running ain't done shit for me lol.


Does your gym have a safety squat bar? 

A few years back my right shoulder was so loose it would pop out from almost any rearward movement. The safety squat bar was a god send for me until I healed up.


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 14, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> So, tonight was my first time under a bar in 7+ months.  It's been 7 months since getting hit while cycling.  I've been doing some bench work along with leg pressing and power step ups.  But I've been cleared to squad and deadlift provided that I start from the bottom.
> 
> Flexibility of my shoulder while squatting was ugh, but done.  Deadlifts no issues...but fuck me, an unloaded bar will tear you up...running ain't done shit for me lol.



Maybe using the Smith Machine for a while would be helpful? And warming up the shoulders with bands.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Dec 14, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> So, tonight was my first time under a bar in 7+ months.  It's been 7 months since getting hit while cycling.  I've been doing some bench work along with leg pressing and power step ups.  But I've been cleared to squad and deadlift provided that I start from the bottom.
> 
> Flexibility of my shoulder while squatting was ugh, but done.  Deadlifts no issues...but fuck me, an unloaded bar will tear you up...running ain't done shit for me lol.



Getting hit by a car can mess up every thing. I got into a fight with a chiropractor, I've been recovering from that stupid experience too. Get feeling better. I'm doing better but I deserve my pain.

For what it's worth I use dumbbells for squats (mine are usually super-set with a Leg Press+ Calf raise) gives you more freedom to make things "comfortably" heavy. Goblet squats hit your core as well.

I hate leg day. Not gonna lie.



runninrunninrunnin said:


> Does your gym have a safety squat bar?
> 
> A few years back my right shoulder was so loose it would pop out from almost any rearward movement. The safety squat bar was a god send for me until I healed up.



Strength Cages and safety bars are awesome.

I don't think you are referring to a Smith Machine. If it is-- those can be good if your starting out, but it's a crutch and not meant to be a go to every time. The fact you are not fully engaging stability muscles because it is linear and "might as well be lifting on the moon." Your not getting the full benefit from the exercises. Again I would suggest you look into DB squats if you are able.

I've also fallen prey to Smith Bench Presses early on. Some people I've met haven't had issues yet, my shoulders feel wonky after 5sets 12reps at 70-80% MR and it takes about 2-months to recover. Again it has to be a linear motion that is unnatural for my joints. YMMV as I seen.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 14, 2018)

runninrunninrunnin said:


> Does your gym have a safety squat bar?
> 
> A few years back my right shoulder was so loose it would pop out from almost any rearward movement. The safety squat bar was a god send for me until I healed up.


My gym doesn't not have a Yoke Bar.  No idea why Rogue...oh wait I know...Rogue likes to change names of every piece of equipment they didn't design...although I should probably just buy one and leave it there.  The gym I used to lift at another lifter just left it there until he moved away .  Yoke bars tend to simulate the same effects of a Front squat...oh and they're fucking heavier.  My old strength coach has one from Elite-FTS and it's 85lbs (but now even elite fts calls is a SS Bar), I think the Rogue one is 70, when using the Yoke at that gym you're not allowed to count the extra 40lbs. 



MikeDelta said:


> Maybe using the Smith Machine for a while would be helpful? And warming up the shoulders with bands.



Yeah...I'm not gonna do the Smith Machine, just gonna take this real slow.  My shoulder was kind of warmed up after doing cable work, but it's still a flexibility and strength thing that needs to be rebuilt.  Most athletes don't feel normal after a clavicle surgery for like a year from all the ones I've spoken with (hey you broke yours, haha, here's my x-ray from 10 years ago).



Kakashi66223 said:


> Getting hit by a car can mess up every thing. I got into a fight with a chiropractor, I've been recovering from that stupid experience too. Get feeling better. I'm doing better but I deserve my pain.
> 
> For what it's worth I use dumbbells for squats (mine are usually super-set with a Leg Press+ Calf raise) gives you more freedom to make things "comfortably" heavy. Goblet squats hit your core as well.
> 
> ...



I would say that structurally my clavicle is healed and it can take having a bar on my shoulders unloaded as I rebuild my strength...next week final set will be 55lbs .  But strength and flexibility wise I'd be topping out at like 30lb goblet squats.


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Dec 14, 2018)

@ThunderHorse Yeah if you do decide to purchase one you definately have the right idea to go with the Elite FTS. My gym bought one about 9 months ago. Before that they had a cheap Titan fitness safety squat bar and the bar whip on that thing was stoopid.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 21, 2018)

Anyone want to do a run 100?


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 21, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Anyone want to do a run 100?



You lost me at run...then I saw ‘100’ and discovered my knees actually have tear ducts.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 21, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> You lost me at run...then I saw ‘100’ and discovered my knees actually have tear ducts.



Yeah, the idea is 100 Days, 100 runs.  Minimum time standard is 20 minutes/day.  Mileage determines the winner.  1JAN-11APR


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 21, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Yeah, the idea is 100 Days, 100 runs.  Minimum time standard is 20 minutes/day.  Mileage determines the winner.  1JAN-11APR



GPS track or Honor system?..?!?


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 21, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Yeah, the idea is 100 Days, 100 runs.  Minimum time standard is 20 minutes/day.  Mileage determines the winner.  1JAN-11APR



Well, that sounds better! I thought you were talking about an Ultra Marathon.

I do HIIT and/or walk 30 minutes several times per week, guess I could turn my walks into a 20 minute Airborne shuffle.  Been wanting to gauge my APFT run anyway. Let’s do it.

I’ll do it for fun and fitness, not to compete. I’ve had several surgeries on my left leg and I have to be smart.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 21, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> GPS track or Honor system?..?!?


Google Spreadsheet, link Strava Profile with inputted name...if it ain't on strava it ain't happen.  You know with all of those Death Before Dishonor tattoos everywhere we should just go honor system...But Winner gets verified .

Tedium of entering in 100 Days worth of data would probably weed out the cheaters?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 21, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Google Spreadsheet, link Strava Profile with inputted name...if it ain't on strava it ain't happen.  You know with all of those Death Before Dishonor tattoos everywhere we should just go honor system...But Winner gets verified .
> 
> Tedium of entering in 100 Days worth of data would probably weed out the cheaters?



Do you need GPS track or just data?

100 runs doesnt seem complicated to track.....sorry I'm missing sonmething....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 21, 2018)

I'd be good for just data put on a spread sheet.  If anyone else wants to join and wants data verification we can do so.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 21, 2018)

Yeah Freq it I'm in then..fattkidddd needs some help to get back into his size 42 in waist Wranglers!!!!

Also I'll force some dudes [or duddettes] to join from work...I can talk them into anything if I include beer.....


----------



## 48over4000 (Dec 30, 2018)

Was in the gym five or six days a week while in then worked out for roughly a year after getting out. Drank a little too much and spent a lot of time on the couch to the point where I was in the worst shape of my life. I got back in the gym two months ago with the following routine:

Three days a week (MWF) with weekends off:

*Workout A*
Squat 3x5
Bench 3x5
Pendlay Rows 3x10
Calf Raises / Tricep Pressdown 3x15 (superset)

*Workout B*
Front Squat 3x5
Overhead Press 3x5
Romanian Deadlifts 3x8
Ab Work / Bicep Curls 2x10 (superset)

Strength went back up and hit a plateau so I just started the following PPL today.

*Day 1*
Bench 3x5
Overhead Press 3x5
Incline Bench 3x5
Lat Raises 3x10-12
Rope Pushdowns 3x10-12
Overhead DB Extensions 3x10-12
Shrugs 3x10-12

*Day 2*
Barbell Rows 3x5
Lat Pulldowns 3x8-10
Seated Rows 3x8-10
Face Pulls 3x10-12
Bicep Curls 4x10-12
Hammer Curls 3x10-12

*Day 3*
Squats 4x5-6
Leg Press 3x8-10
Leg Extensions 3x8-10
Hamstring Curls 3x10-12
Calf Raises 5x10-12


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 30, 2018)

48over4000 said:


> Was in the gym five or six days a week while in then worked out for roughly a year after getting out. Drank a little too much and spent a lot of time on the couch to the point where I was in the worst shape of my life. I got back in the gym two months ago with the following routine:
> 
> Three days a week (MWF) with weekends off:
> 
> ...


If you would like to join the run 100 Days challenge I'll be sending a link to the google doc on Monday.  100 days, 100 runs, minimum 20 minutes.


----------



## 48over4000 (Dec 30, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> If you would like to join the run 100 Days challenge I'll be sending a link to the google doc on Monday.  100 days, 100 runs, minimum 20 minutes.


Count me in


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Dec 31, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> If you would like to join the run 100 Days challenge I'll be sending a link to the google doc on Monday.  100 days, 100 runs, minimum 20 minutes.


Can I join? I need to get back in shape.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 31, 2018)

Yeah no problemo


----------



## usaf2t3 (Dec 31, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Yeah no problemo


I'd like to get in on this as well.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 31, 2018)

@ThunderHorse 

I'll join y'all.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 9, 2019)

Completed my first half-marathon today, only goal I had was to break two hours.  Wasn't sure how it would go after hitting mile 10.  However,  I executed my race place perfectly Negative splitting the first 8 miles.  Miles 9-12 got a little bit slower but I didn't know if I would blow up at this point or not, then mile 13 was my fastest mile on the day.  Executed nutrition perfectly with two gels and the custom mix of BCAA and Salt supplement in the two bottles from my belt.

Hand time was 1:52:09.9, chip time 1:53:52.  Stopped the watch for the latrine at mile 4.5.  

Still don't have the speed back from May, but I have way way more endurance within my engine from using this Run 100 block to build for this.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 27, 2019)

Wanna know a secret?

Just because 10 years ago you could sit on the floor, put your feet together and easily push your knees to the floor, does not mean you can still do that today.  

-ouuch -
Baby steps.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 22, 2019)

I have been absolutely shocked at the speed in which consistently working out for the past couple of weeks has had an impact on my blood pressure and my resting heart rate.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 22, 2019)

Be glad when I can work out a little. Have a few challenges to overcome before that. I hate the way I've lost so much since having 3 major surgeries. 
I used to work out constantly because it helped me do my job and to feel good, gotta get back to it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 22, 2019)

Beginning of the month I completed the same Olympic Tri that I did last year before I got schwacked by a SUV.  For the most part when you go through a major surgery the sports psych people tell you to reset your PRs.  I'd rebuilt my stroke and gotten faster.  Huge swimming PR, but was a little slower on the bike and run...although probably would have had an off the bike PR on my 10k had I not had to piss (thought I had to shit) at mile 1 of the run.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 22, 2019)

Yeah, I think the swimming component is going to be the best for me. Extremely low impact and, can be highly cardio oriented. Been through 2 brain operations for 5/5 bi-lateral Trigeminal Neuralgia. As well as an ACDF of c5-c6 c6-c7. With more on the way. So I'm really leaning towards the aquatics. We have an olympic heated therapy pool at Jefferson Barracks VA. However I am right outside Scott AFB. Which has 2 huge gym facilities, one with 24 HR access. Anyone got any suggestions? Tired of listening to the VA people who say I cannot do something. I'm sick of having to use a chair and/or scooter.


----------



## Devildoc (May 22, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> Yeah, I think the swimming component is going to be the best for me. Extremely low impact and, can be highly cardio oriented. Been through 2 brain operations for 5/5 bi-lateral Trigeminal Neuralgia. As well as an ACDF of c5-c6 c6-c7. With more on the way. So I'm really leaning towards the aquatics. We have an olympic heated therapy pool at Jefferson Barracks VA. However I am right outside Scott AFB. Which has 2 huge gym facilities, one with 24 HR access. Anyone got any suggestions? Tired of listening to the VA people who say I cannot do something. I'm sick of having to use a chair and/or scooter.



If you swim, do a crawl where you're turning your head to the side, or a side stroke; with that kind of cervical surgery don't do a breaststroke where you're having to arch your head out of the water.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 23, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> If you swim, do a crawl where you're turning your head to the side, or a side stroke; with that kind of cervical surgery don't do a breaststroke where you're having to arch your head out of the water.


Backstroke also is good. Allows good spinal alignment.

LL


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 24, 2019)

Thanks much for the input @Devildoc  and @LibraryLady. Sounds like real solid advice given my circumstances


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 27, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> For the most part when you go through a major surgery the sports psych people tell you to reset your PRs.



I reset my PR's every time my Waist size goes up as well......


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 30, 2019)

Well I got off my ass today and went out to the base gym and pool. Looked in the gym and decided it would probably be better if I just stuck with the water. So I went through the therapy exercises to loosen up, fuckin' water was cold. Anyway, after a little free swimming. I completed about 80% of the length doing the backstroke and sidestroke for the remainder. Felt like my heart was going to bust but I made it! Back again on saturday
Thanks for the input


----------



## shoe_lacy (Jun 5, 2019)

Made this for my buddy Hodges. I wish FOs were attached to infantry still and not artillery. 

‘Hodges’

10 pushups 
•
10 unsupported sit-ups 
•
10 pushups
•
10 4-count flutter kicks 
•
25m farmers carry AHAP

10 Sets FOR TIME

RIP


----------



## 61J/L (Jul 13, 2019)

As my world turned upside down recently, I started listening to David Goggins' audiobook, Can't Hurt Me. I've made a lot of small but consistent changes, especially in my workouts. I can finally see my abs again and my runs have improved from 11min/mi (after 6 mo of deconditioning) and then having stop after that mile to 6 miles in an hour without pain. It's a fantastic listen and I highly recommend


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 13, 2019)

61J/L said:


> I started listening to David Goggins' audiobook,


Much respect for that dude....TACP, SEAL, Ranger School....he's crushed life; now tries to lift other up.  He's one of the few SEAL's I hope are making some cash off the past that he lived. 

I just read this today:  
On January 19, 2013, in Brentwood, Tennessee, Goggins broke the world record for the most pull-ups done in 24 hours. He completed 4,030 pull-ups in 17 hours, and set a new world record. It was his third attempt at breaking the record.


----------



## 61J/L (Jul 14, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Much respect for that dude....TACP, SEAL, Ranger School....he's crushed life; now tries to lift other up.  He's one of the few SEAL's I hope are making some cash off the past that he lived.
> 
> I just read this today:
> On January 19, 2013, in Brentwood, Tennessee, Goggins broke the world record for the most pull-ups done in 24 hours. He completed 4,030 pull-ups in 17 hours, and set a new world record. It was his third attempt at breaking the record.


Yes, I almost want to listen to the whole thing again. He tells the story of how he broke that record very well in the audiobook... fucking badass


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 28, 2019)

Get some!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=398864350757022


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Jul 28, 2019)

shoe_lacy said:


> Made this for my buddy Hodges. I wish FOs were attached to infantry still and not artillery.
> 
> ‘Hodges’
> 
> ...


Infantillery!


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 29, 2019)

Not too long ago I peaked at 238lbs (not good weight) too much booze and eating out, $1000 a month in heavy, rich food. 7 years before that I was at 195lb with abs at a towering 68” in height. So I was waaaay off course. Now, I’m back down to 208, but working steadily to get below 200 again. 40/30/30 diet w/ a cheat day where I eat anything I want to. I use the MyFitnessPal app. it really helps to keep food management on point. 30 min HIIT 1-2x per week, or a 30 min walk, sometimes a 30lb ruck for 3-6 miles. 20 minutes of strength training 5x per week (varies from Olympic, to circuit or calisthenics), swimming on recovery days and about every 8 weeks I’ll take a 5 day week off and only walk, stretch. My joints seem to be staying fit and I’ll be 49 soon, so I’m pretty happy.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 1, 2019)

So this morning I go to the dental clinic at the VA. To have a permanent crown glued on at 0830.
 I have decided that I need to prep myself for the next round of surgeries on my spine. So I went to the base I live by. With the intent of doing the pool thing again. Pool therapy has been very good for me in the past.
I get to the pool at a little after 1000. Where the kid attending says it's lesson time. I'm like "there are 2 kids in the whole olympic sized pool dude. I just need a spot that isn't near anyone for about 20 minutes". It ain't happening today is how that worked. Open swim starts at 1300 and, I am not waiting that long.

I decide to hit the gym. Here is what I ended up doing.
Not a lot by any means. But, I figured it's a start for my old ass. Been wanting to lift for awhile. Have been medically prohibited until recently. Light weight ONLY.

- Stationary recumbent bike, 10 minutes @ level one cardio setting.
- Hammer Strength shoulder press
   -warm-up 10 reps x 3 sets with #30
   -10 reps x  2 sets with #40
- Hammer Strength pec flys/ rear delt machine
   -warm-up 10 reps x 3 sets with #40
   -10 reps x 2 sets with #55
- Cable push downs with rope
   -warm-up 10 reps x 3 sets with #35
   - 5 reps x 1 set with #42.5
-Alternating dumbbell curls/ tricep presses
   - 10 reps x 4 sets with #15 dumbbells
- Curl bar forearm curls
   - straight curl bar 3 sets to failure
- Stationary recumbent bike 10 minutes @ level 1

This was one long hyperset. With no more than a 10 second break between sets of each exercise. As well as no more than 30 second between exercise changes. I did take about a minute to grab the dumbbells.
During the biking portion. I kept my heart rate around 105 BPM. Did not monitor it any other time.
I felt GREAT! When I was finished and, had taken a shower. Along with downing a post workout meal shake.

My goal is to hit the body parts that are cooperating on that day. For at least 3 days a week. Along with at least 2 days of pool therapy.

Does anyone have any input on what I have presented. As a 57 year old male with a ton of health issues. to include 2 prior brain surgeries, an ACDF of c5-c7, gunshot wound to right shin. As well as assorted other crud and bloomer crickets. Collected from a life of fast living. 
All suggestions will be considered. As I am trying to be a pain in my wife's ass for just a few more years.

Thanks


----------



## Bambi (Aug 2, 2019)

Currently anchored in at 200#, this weight will not budge. I started a “cut” of just 18lbs (I got really into lifting and neglected cardio, put on some fat due to improper dirty dieting. 

My routine usually goes like this:
0600- Wake up, drink some water and down some black coffee 
0700- 3 Mile Run (Average time: 23mins)
0800 Breakfast, Oats and a banana, sometimes I’ll throw a tad bit of PB in.
0900-1700 Work, This week for lunch is turkey burgers on whole grain bread and pb crackers & a banana as a snack.
I try to go to the gym after work around 1800 but mostly it’s 1900-2000, get atleast an hour in and hurry home.
Dinner is chicken, rice and broccoli
2200-0600 Sleep.

Fitness Goals:
Lose 10lbs over the course of the next few months.
Increase mileage per week and improve time.
Get in the pool and not drown.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 2, 2019)

The not drowning part is what's important


----------



## Bambi (Aug 2, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> The not drowning part is what's important


I swim like a cat above water. We will see.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 2, 2019)

Bambi said:


> Currently anchored in at 200#, this weight will not budge. I started a “cut” of just 18lbs (I got really into lifting and neglected cardio, put on some fat due to improper dirty dieting.
> 
> My routine usually goes like this:
> 0600- Wake up, drink some water and down some black coffee
> ...


Change it up. Weights in the morning and cardio at night. Your body is getting used to a routine. Quit trying, get honest, how many days do you actually hit the gym after work? 

Reduce the portion you're eating. In fact, reduce portions overall. That's the way to lose weight. Two bananas a day is a lot of banana, btw... 

LL


----------



## Bambi (Aug 2, 2019)

f


LibraryLady said:


> Change it up. Weights in the morning and cardio at night. Your body is getting used to a routine. Quit trying, get honest, how many days do you actually hit the gym after work?
> 
> Reduce the portion you're eating. In fact, reduce portions overall. That's the way to lose weight. Two bananas a day is a lot of banana, btw...
> 
> LL


I go to the gym during the weekdays and take On


LibraryLady said:


> Change it up. Weights in the morning and cardio at night. Your body is getting used to a routine. Quit trying, get honest, how many days do you actually hit the gym after work?
> 
> Reduce the portion you're eating. In fact, reduce portions overall. That's the way to lose weight. Two bananas a day is a lot of banana, btw...
> 
> LL


i will definitely try changing it up, and I try to go every day after work, I’ve gone every day after work for 3 weeks now, so there’s that. And I’ll pack an apple to work on Monday, didn’t know 2 bananas was a lot of bananas. That’s bananas. Thanks for the advice


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 2, 2019)

Bambi said:


> f
> 
> I go to the gym during the weekdays and take On
> 
> i will definitely try changing it up, and I try to go every day after work, I’ve gone every day after work for 3 weeks now, so there’s that. And I’ll pack an apple to work on Monday, didn’t know 2 bananas was a lot of bananas. That’s bananas. Thanks for the advice


Every day is tough on your recovery. Unless you are alternating with some light calisthenics, stretching.
Also try changing the routine and, intensity. This will keep your muscles "confused". So they can get the maximum benefit from your workout.
In my experience I have found. That changing things up every 2 weeks. Really helped me achieve the gains I was seeking.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 2, 2019)

I find I tend to have best results when I track my intake. 

Typically I stop after getting back on track....bad idea.  

Back to Lose-It I guess.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 2, 2019)

Bambi said:


> ...And I’ll pack an apple to work on Monday, didn’t know 2 bananas was a lot of bananas. That’s bananas. Thanks for the advice


You only mentioned one fruit and eating it twice a day.  That makes it a lot of bananas.  

Variety is a very good thing.  Whether in your diet or your exercise regime.

LL


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 7, 2019)

here is what I accomplished today at the base gym. Getting ready for major spinal micro neurosurgery. Probably sometime next month. Still do not have an exact date. Have initial consult down in Dallas the 29th of this month.

- Warm-up on seated bike for 15 minutes on level 1 cardio.
- Straight bar bench warm-up with 105#, 4 sets x 10 reps.
- Dumbbell flat bench with 30# dumbbells, 3 sets x 10 reps, 2 sets x 8 reps.
- Dumbbell lat/ back rows with 30# dumbbells, 3 sets x 10 reps, 2 sets x 8 reps.
- Dumbbell pec flys with 20# dumbbells, 3 sets x 10 reps, 2 sets x 7 reps.
- Hammer strength pull down lat/ back rows with 25# per side, 3 sets x 10 reps, 2 sets x 7 reps.
- Seated bike for 30 minutes at weight loss setting. Burned 200 calories according to the computer, I was watching Fox news.
During warm-up I kept my heart rate around 105 BPM. Time between sets was 30 seconds. Time between exercise changes was 1 minute. During the final biking I kept my heart up around 130 BPM with a 3 minute cool down period.
Diet today consisted of lots of water. As my piss looked like root beer this morning. Did not realize that I was so dehydrated. ( I do veteran crises intervention. Been an especially long weekend.) Had 3 scoops of Muscle-tech extreme 2000 with a handful of blueberries and strawberries. Later I had a lite lunch of 1 beef and cheese taco, 1 beef enchilada, 1 cheese quesadilla.
Just got done smashing 3 pieces of pepperoni and sausage super thin crust pizza and am still drinking a 12 ounce Sprite.

My current weight is 215# with an 18% body fat. I feel like garbage if I go much below 190# or so. 190-200# is my target weight. Back at it again Friday.


----------



## shoe_lacy (Aug 7, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> here is what I accomplished today at the base gym. Getting ready for major spinal micro neurosurgery. Probably sometime next month. Still do not have an exact date. Have initial consult down in Dallas the 29th of this month.
> 
> - Warm-up on seated bike for 15 minutes on level 1 cardio.
> - Straight bar bench warm-up with 105#, 4 sets x 10 reps.
> ...


Good job bro. I cut out cheese entirely and I lost a lot of fat in a short time and felt way better. Might be worth a try.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 8, 2019)

shoe_lacy said:


> Good job bro. I cut out cheese entirely and I lost a lot of fat in a short time and felt way better. Might be worth a try.


OMG   Cut out cheese! Uh... may give a test try. Good looking out Brother.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 9, 2019)

Ok after a very long day of feeling like I was chasing my ass. I got out to the base gym tonight at 2215.
Here is what I accomplished tonight.
- 1 hour on seated bike at weight loss setting on rolling hills. In the valleys I kept my heart rate between 115- 120 BPM. On the hills heart rate was kept between 130- 135 BPM.
- Mileage was equivalent to 16.4 miles, calories burned 470.
Diet today consisted of 3 scoops protein powder. With 1 banana, ~1/2 cup blueberries,~ 1/2 cup strawberries, 24 oz. water. This was consumed shortly after getting out of bed @ 0930 this morning. Evening meal consisted of me taking my sister-in-law to the golf course restaurant. Where I had 10 hot wings and a side of baked mac & cheese. Have drained my 1.5 liter camel back bottle thrice today as well. Only water was drank today.
Lats are having some serious DOMS. But it is a good pain!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 25, 2019)

First Half-Ironman down...not what I wanted, have some excuses/reasons behind that...but I'll take it.

7:05:09


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 25, 2019)

Got a breakdown of your discipline times @ThunderHorse ?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 26, 2019)

Swim-48:18
T1-9:26
Bike-3:28:56
T2-6:23
Run-2:32:08

Just wasn't bike fit enough to use my run fitness at all.  Threee mega hills that just broke me.  But, I set a new FTP so that was good. Even then, I hadn't run distance outside enough and probably tapered a bit too hard since I decided to go to Australia three weeks back for the Wallabies-All Blackes...time readjustment was brutal.

And my swim is still shit.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 26, 2019)

Which 70.3?

Not that bad of times aside from the run.

Try doing some bricks, i.e. do 10min on the bike, then get off and run 1/2mi, rest 3min and repeat 4-6 times. It will help your body get better at going from peddling to running.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 26, 2019)

Ironman 70.3 Traverse City.  Lake Michigan, West Traverse Bay is an amazing swim location.


----------



## army mom (Sep 20, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> So this morning I go to the dental clinic at the VA. To have a permanent crown glued on at 0830.
> I have decided that I need to prep myself for the next round of surgeries on my spine. So I went to the base I live by. With the intent of doing the pool thing again. Pool therapy has been very good for me in the past.
> I get to the pool at a little after 1000. Where the kid attending says it's lesson time. I'm like "there are 2 kids in the whole olympic sized pool dude. I just need a spot that isn't near anyone for about 20 minutes". It ain't happening today is how that worked. Open swim starts at 1300 and, I am not waiting that long.
> 
> ...


I bet your wife will Love that. I know my Wonderful Husband is my favorite pain!


----------



## army mom (Sep 20, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> So this morning I go to the dental clinic at the VA. To have a permanent crown glued on at 0830.
> I have decided that I need to prep myself for the next round of surgeries on my spine. So I went to the base I live by. With the intent of doing the pool thing again. Pool therapy has been very good for me in the past.
> I get to the pool at a little after 1000. Where the kid attending says it's lesson time. I'm like "there are 2 kids in the whole olympic sized pool dude. I just need a spot that isn't near anyone for about 20 minutes". It ain't happening today is how that worked. Open swim starts at 1300 and, I am not waiting that long.
> 
> ...


I bet your wife Loves that! MY husband like being a pain also. I still love him pain & all, if only he would workout with me


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 28, 2020)

I always find these stories kind of inspiring, especially now when I need to make some moves to get back into better shape.

World’s oldest Ironman plans to keep competing into his 90s

His story reminds me of the my first triathlon.  I was in my mid-20s and in pretty good shape. Since it was my first tri and I didn't have a road bike, just an inefficient mountain bike with slicks, I decided to just do the sprint distance.  For those not familiar with tris, there are typically 2 distances, a shorter "sprint" distance and the longer "Olympic" distance courses.

The swim start was staggered but the timing resulted in competitors in both courses exiting the water and transitioning to bikes at about the same time.  I thought swimming was generally my weaker event but ended up swimming a little better than I expected; I exited the water probably somewhere near the top 15% of the pack overall.  I had a good transition and felt really good as I quickly passed a number of other competitors.  The short and long courses used the same route but then split in different directions for distance.  I was on a mountain bike, probably peddling twice as hard.  As I continued to pass others my confidence grew.  It wasn't easy and I was pushing myself; no one passed me.

As I approached I approached the course split, all of the sudden this guy pulls up next to me.  I look over and he's ripped; just lean muscle.  He looks over at me and says causally, "Hey, how's it goin'?" I'm thinking are you kidding me?  I can't peddle any faster.  I just respond with a somewhat deflated, "Good."  He says, "Awesome.  Have a good one!"  And pulls away from me like I'm standing still!  I'm like what just happened?!

And then I saw it...

As the guy rode away, as is the case with all triathlons, on the back of his calf was his age - 68 years old!  As that sunk in, I watched him make the left turn onto the Olympic distance route.  Never saw the guy again. You'd have never guessed this guys age by his physique; his face looked older  but that was it.  I made the decision then and there that when I get to that age, my goal is to be kicking the ass of a 20-something.

The guy in this World's Oldest Ironman story reminded me of this experience.  Now excuse me, I need to go do some pushups...


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 28, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> I always find these stories kind of inspiring, especially now when I need to make some moves to get back into better shape.
> 
> World’s oldest Ironman plans to keep competing into his 90s
> 
> ...



I did some sprints "back in the day" to see if I loved the sport to go for longer distances.  They were fun, but not fun "enough."

I had a similar experience during a marathon, though:  I was actually on my pace and an old woman--probably 50 years older than me, no joke--comes up beside me and asks, "you OK, hon?"  I reply, "yes, ma'am, I am good."  She smiles and says "great!" and takes off like a bat out of hell.  Turns out she ran that marathon in 3 and change (my time was 4 and change).


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 28, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> I always find these stories kind of inspiring, especially now when I need to make some moves to get back into better shape.
> 
> World’s oldest Ironman plans to keep competing into his 90s
> 
> ...


That dude is intense, I remember watching the Kona special where he "DNFd" he still finished, just didn't get an official time.  And then the next one when he finished under the 17 hour cut off.


----------



## MikeDelta (Aug 28, 2020)

This old dude is coming along.

This week:

DAY 1

5 rounds (90 second rest between rounds, first set max, then 70% max)

- Max pull ups
- Max sit-ups
- Max push-ups
- Max front squats w/ 75lb sandbag
- Battle rope (30 seconds)
- Max flutter kicks

DAY 2-3

Recovery day(s)

DAY 4 (legs have recovered)

Wind sprints (4 - 100 yard sprints, 3 minute walking rests between). Time permitting 3-6 mile nature walk w/ 40lb ruck, or I’ll carry my plastic Jerry Can, switching hands.

Day 5 

Another full body workout, emphasis on core, traverse plane, back and delts using sandbag for overhead presses like log PT.

More recovery this weekend...maybe some light swimming if the weather holds out.

I suffer from fibromyalgia as part of the ol’ Gulf War Syndrome and it really makes recovery TOUGH. Just found out this week that my team leader is rated 70%, fibro, IBS and the common heart issues Associated with GWS. We chewed the same dirt.

BUT I’ve been taking ashwaghanda for a little over a month and it seems to have helped with recovery and anxiety related to A-fib. It’s the only change that I’ve made in relation to diet, sleep and exercise, with the exception of a periodization change after week 3.

Haven’t been taking VA drugs for over 6 months. I’m not suggesting this as advice, I’m just reporting my activity and progress.


----------



## CupCake (Sep 20, 2020)

So for my preparation for A&S in January, im actually trying to NOT do as much, but make what I do each day count more. Im sticking with 2 ruck, 2 run, and 2 swim days; im still adding a fin once a week even though I dont fin at A&S but the ankle and shin development is probably one of the reasons I dont get shin splints anymore. These are my goals over a 10 week period:

-1000 yard blouse and trousers breast stroke under 30:00
-2000 yard fin full cammies and a kickboard (to simulate a waterproofed pack) under 45:00
-1500m slick freestyle under 30:00
-6 mile run in 42:00 and 3 miles in 20:00
-18 mile ruck in 4:30:00 or better 

This is my plan to do it:
-Monday:
Cammies swim
Fin
Brick tread
-Tuesday:
Am: tempo run
Pm: BRC card x3, pullups and dips
-Wednesday:
Interval ruck run (ruck 1-2 miles, rest 5 min, repeat)
-Thursday:
Freestyle (slick)
Brick tows (full cammies)
MCIWS Card (aka pool PT)
-Friday:
Am: 400m sprints (run) into 100m sprints (swim) to prepare for the In-test
Pm: BRC card x3, pullups and dips
-Saturday:
Long ruck 

I have a distance day and an interval day for my runs and rucks, and I have the "speed" as of now for my swim goals and theyre a little more disbursed, so each swim is more like a timed/max effort event. My biggest mistake was having too much "jogs" getting ready for August, so to mitigate that my "tempo" day is at a 7 minute mile pace or faster, and hopefully as i lean out even more than before i can reach 6 miles at that pace, my mindset being if I can run 6 miles at 42:00 in a training environment I can run a sub 35:00 5 mile in the course. I threw 2 calisthenics days in to maintain my bodyweight endurance. I start week 2 this Monday, and ill definitely write my before and after times from week 1 to week 10.


----------



## CupCake (Oct 24, 2020)

I had to change a few things up since my last post, partially due to work and partially due to COVID. I haven't managed to do any run intervals followed by swim intervals because of the policies in place at the pools. Basically only one person can go in one lane, so there's like 5 people swimming at a time. No big deal, here's what my first and second week looked like:

-Monday:
-3x 100 yard swim sprints, followed by:
5 gutterups, 5 push-ups, 5 squats, 5 4-ct flutterkicks
(Times were 2:18, 2:24, and 2:30 so pretty good)
-400 yard fin, cammies and kickboard: 9 minutes flat (right at goal pace for a 2k)
-10:00 tread drill EMOM: bottom sample, 5 seconds hold brick, 5 seconds arms fully extended (no brick), 5 seconds hands behind head, 5 seconds hands just barely out of the water, then tread the rest.

-Tuesday:
-AM:
2 rounds 1 mile run, 20 squats, 20 lunges, 10 calf raises, quarter mile easy but no slower than 10:00 mile pace
(This kicked my ass on the second round, getting 6:40 and then 7:30 on both miles respectively, but I feel like its addressing my weakness of running "strength" pretty directly)
-PM:
A&S short card x1
10 rounds: 2 sandbag getup, 2 pullups
(Do a getup with my left shoulder, then my right, then walk to the pullup bar and back for a small rest between)

-Wednesday:
4x 1 mile ruck, 5:00 rest 
(I kept my pace at 20 paces shuffle, 25 paces walk. My goal is to only jog long enough to be able to still step it out on my "rest", and managed 14ish minutes miles on all of them with this)

-Thursday:
-300 yard freestyle, slick: 5:34
(Not the greatest but im just shooting for maintaining this pace for 1500 yards)
-100 yards brick tows in cammies
(2x25 back stroke, 1x25 side stroke each)
-10x50 yard pool pt
(Freestyle down, do an exercise, repeat until 500 yards are swam total)

-Friday:
AM:
2 rounds:
Half mile sprint, 10 lunges, 10 squats, 10 calf raises, quarter mile jog but no slower than 10:00 mile again
(Times were 2:51 and 3:05, so my sticking point seems to be between .75 and 1 mile or so)

PM:
Same as Tuesday

-Saturday:
4 mile ruck, 20 paces jog, 25 paces walk, 45 lbs filler (not including pack weight),
Then 2 o course runs

This felt pretty good, I managed a 56 minute pace and it was almost at an "easy" pace. My goal is eventually 100 paces jog 25 walk but it was good to know if I'm just having a bad day what my absolute slowest should be. Im working up to 65 lbs dry now for my rucks, especially with knowing how the real deal works: it's 45 lbs dry, then you add 2 water sources, an emergency chow, and a few other things and its a bit heavier than 45 lbs for sure.

Overall I felt good, im moving into week 3 Monday and im bumping my mileage on everything up every 2 weeks, with weeks 9 and 10 being my peak, and 11 and 12 being a taper before A&S.


----------



## Dimethylamine (Mar 26, 2022)

Weight lifting:

*Day 1:*
4x5 deadlift
5x10 back squat
3x12 leg curl
3x12 hamstring curl
50 leg raises
1mile run

*Day 2:*
3x5 bench press
3x10 incline press
4x12 chest fly
4x12 military press
50 weighted sit ups
1 mile run

*Day 3:*
5 mile run

*Day 4:*
4x5 Pendlay row
4x10 lat pull down
3x8-10 chin ups
Farmer walk
3 min plank
3x30 4 count flutter kick
1.5 mile eliptical

*Day 5:*
Bodyweight circuit
5 rounds:
30 seconds push ups
30 seconds sit ups
20 air squats
20 4 count flutter kicks
10 jumping lunges
10 burpees
1 mile run

*Day 6:*
1 mile run warm up
4x800 meter splits (6 min/mile or 3 min ½ mile splits)
½ mile cool down

*Day 7:*
Rest

This has been my routine for a couple of months now.  It's more strength centric with cardio sprinkled in.  I'm trying to find ways to sprinkle in more cardio without effecting my recovery too much.  I still sometimes feel I leave some room on the table. .  Then, there are days where I feel foggy headed and I can only do a certain % of what I normally do and realize that I overwork some areas more than other. 

It blows my mind a lot of people can lift 4-5 a week, but still have the energy to run 20+ miles a week and frequently do 2 a day workouts.

I'm doing this for now because my biggest challenge and experiment I tried working with was seeing how strong and fast I can get at the same time. 
Right now, I'm 5' 7", 182 lbs, my stats are:
1 mile time: 6:35
5 mile: 40:00
5k: 24:00
10k:  53:00
Max bench: 225
Max squat: Around 275
Max deadlift: I don't max this anymore; too many injuries so too risky.  However, I do 315 for reps on a good day
Runs aren't spectacular, I know, but I'm focusing more on weights and the running is more on maintenance than record breaking.

Once the weather gets warmer (so right now), I'm going to lean up and focus more on cardio and circuits.  I can run 5 miles hungover without trouble (the Army way), but that doesn't seem to carry over for sprints and improving your VO2 max.

My plan for the last sentence is to dedicate 1 day a week at most at the gym for a full body weight routine to maintain strength (might just do 1.5 days every 2 weeks), and the rest for body weight circuits, sprints, and longer distance runs.  There's a 7.5 mile run in my area called Bloomsday that I'm going to sign up for.  Goal time for that is 62 minutes, so about 8:15 min/mile pace if my math is correct.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 26, 2022)

I do a Strongfirst routine. Strongfirst is all kettlebells and barbells. I have a pretty good set up. 

I love it. I recommend anyone who wants to get into exercise to look into kettlebells and Pavel Taatsouline’s info.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 26, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> ...Pavel Taatsouline’s...


He is the godfather of kettlebells. I think he dreams about routines with them at night. You are absolutely correct concerning his workout routines as he is a beast.


----------



## Dimethylamine (Apr 1, 2022)

I fell in love with the sled push and the stair stepper today.  I was still a bit tired from my 5 mile the day before, but I started out with doing the sled push with 90 lbs and wearing my plate carrier.  It's an absolute smoker.

Afterwards, I did 62 flights of stairs with my plate carrier in 18 minutes.

I'm going to start doing more of those two things.  The stair stepper will help me with cardio and hopefully have a lot of carry over to rucking and the sled push is good for strength/HIIT/sprint substitutes.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 1, 2022)

Dimethylamine said:


> I fell in love with the sled push and the stair stepper today.  I was still a bit tired from my 5 mile the day before, but I started out with doing the sled push with 90 lbs and wearing my plate carrier.  It's an absolute smoker.
> 
> Afterwards, I did 62 flights of stairs with my plate carrier in 18 minutes.
> 
> I'm going to start doing more of those two things.  The stair stepper will help me with cardio and hopefully have a lot of carry over to rucking and the sled push is good for strength/HIIT/sprint substitutes.


Drive on, Brother....success awaits!


----------



## LimaPanther (Apr 1, 2022)

At my age that would kill me. Those days are over.  Bad enough running the beach in wet sand.


----------



## Dimethylamine (Apr 1, 2022)

It's the only way I can rationalize drinking 9.2% ABV porters than Bud Light. 

I'm not wrecked, but I passed out for a half hour after I got back from the gym.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 1, 2022)

Dimethylamine said:


> I fell in love with the sled push and the stair stepper today.  I was still a bit tired from my 5 mile the day before, but I started out with doing the sled push with 90 lbs and wearing my plate carrier.  It's an absolute smoker.
> 
> Afterwards, I did 62 flights of stairs with my plate carrier in 18 minutes.
> 
> I'm going to start doing more of those two things.  The stair stepper will help me with cardio and hopefully have a lot of carry over to rucking and the sled push is good for strength/HIIT/sprint substitutes.



Have you used a Jacob’s Ladder?


----------



## Dimethylamine (Apr 1, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Have you used a Jacob’s Ladder?


I haven't, I should though.  For me personally, I've only seen those at military gyms, not at commercial.  The SERE School Gym should have them, but is an hour away for me, and that's a bit far.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 1, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Have you used a Jacob’s Ladder?


want to buy me one?


----------



## Bypass (Apr 2, 2022)

LimaPanther said:


> At my age that would kill me. Those days are over.  Bad enough running the beach in wet sand.


I here ya man. I'm only 50 but my knees are shot. Good news though I can now play from the gold tees at the golf course.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Apr 25, 2022)

Since COVID kicked off, I've found myself with more time than I knew what to do with. So naturally, I drank a lot, played video games, and worked out sparingly. But I got pretty tired of wasting time doing nothing productive, so I went sober and gave up video games. And instead I started working out. A lot more.
     Started with powerlifting, then added in some crossfit style workouts, and then added in a bit of running. And then because I suddenly found myself with a ton of time not playing video games I started to shoot more. And thus my start in The Tactical Games. I competed in a 1 day event and realized just how much I suck at shooting both under duress and normally. I ended up taking 32nd out of 38ish competitors and that lit a fire to learn.
     So I reached out to some local connections and met up with a friend of a friend who is the lead sniper instructor for the local SWAT team. We spent probably 12 days together over the course of 6-8 months working on everything from stance, grip and sight alignment to attaining DOPEs for my rifle and learning about mechanical offset and holdovers. 
     Competed in my second competition which was a 2 day event. Ended up taking 14th out of 53 competitors and had an absolute blast doing it. Learned a few more specific weaknesses that I have compared to the leaders in my division so I have my sights set on fixing those and competing again soon. I've been thoroughly enjoying this journey and am definitely looking forward to the competition field!

     I've also picked up climbing thanks to a couple friends. Didn't realize that there happens to be world class climbing in my local area until suddenly I did. Picked up multipitch and trad climbing, and honestly just love the excuse to get outside and have adventures. Its also a good time learning some mission planning and land nav since my friends are horrible guides and plan sparingly. Just working out enough recently to support an active lifestyle doing shit thats fun, and it's all I can ask for.


----------



## Dimethylamine (May 1, 2022)

Ran a 12k today. Didn't hit the 8:15 min/mile pace that I intended but this was the longest foot race I've done!  I intend to do this race again with my same goal in mind.  I still hit the weights pretty hard while last minute signing up and prepping for this race.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (May 2, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> I do a Strongfirst routine. Strongfirst is all kettlebells and barbells. I have a pretty good set up.
> 
> I love it. I recommend anyone who wants to get into exercise to look into kettlebells and Pavel Taatsouline’s info.


Big KB fan here, I was a SF Level 1 instructor for a bit but getting recertified every row years wasn’t doable with my deployment schedule.  I do the Simple and Sinister workout a few times a week when I’m short on time and am thinking about trying to hit the Simple goal this year, dont know if I would ever make Sinister but maybe…


----------



## TLDR20 (May 2, 2022)

SOSTCRNA said:


> Big KB fan here, I was a SF Level 1 instructor for a bit but getting recertified every row years wasn’t doable with my deployment schedule.  I do the Simple and Sinister workout a few times a week when I’m short on time and am thinking about trying to hit the Simple goal this year, dont know if I would ever make Sinister but maybe…



It is so hard.


----------



## Devildoc (May 2, 2022)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> Since COVID kicked off, I've found myself with more time than I knew what to do with. So naturally, I drank a lot, played video games, and worked out sparingly. But I got pretty tired of wasting time doing nothing productive, so I went sober and gave up video games. And instead I started working out. A lot more.
> Started with powerlifting, then added in some crossfit style workouts, and then added in a bit of running. And then because I suddenly found myself with a ton of time not playing video games I started to shoot more. And thus my start in The Tactical Games. I competed in a 1 day event and realized just how much I suck at shooting both under duress and normally. I ended up taking 32nd out of 38ish competitors and that lit a fire to learn.
> So I reached out to some local connections and met up with a friend of a friend who is the lead sniper instructor for the local SWAT team. We spent probably 12 days together over the course of 6-8 months working on everything from stance, grip and sight alignment to attaining DOPEs for my rifle and learning about mechanical offset and holdovers.
> Competed in my second competition which was a 2 day event. Ended up taking 14th out of 53 competitors and had an absolute blast doing it. Learned a few more specific weaknesses that I have compared to the leaders in my division so I have my sights set on fixing those and competing again soon. I've been thoroughly enjoying this journey and am definitely looking forward to the competition field!
> ...



One of my goals is the Tactical Games.  Still need to build CV endurance, so started running again (about 2 miles).  The strength is there.  Need to work on pistol, but rifle is there.  There is an event in South Carolina in November, called Operation Shooter: "run 6+ miles, shoot 10 rounds; don't be late, don't be light, and don't miss."  I really want to do it.

I need to pick up my jogging/running, but doing a lot of HIIT-type stuff.  I have bands/cables, some dumbbells, cinder blocks, weighted vest/PC, pull up bar, rope for battle rope drills (they gas me...deceptively tiring), 200# tractor tire to flip, heavy shit for farmer carries, and a heavy bag for boxing.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (May 2, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> One of my goals is the Tactical Games.  Still need to build CV endurance, so started running again (about 2 miles).  The strength is there.  Need to work on pistol, but rifle is there.  There is an event in South Carolina in November, called Operation Shooter: "run 6+ miles, shoot 10 rounds; don't be late, don't be light, and don't miss."  I really want to do it.
> 
> I need to pick up my jogging/running, but doing a lot of HIIT-type stuff.  I have bands/cables, some dumbbells, cinder blocks, weighted vest/PC, pull up bar, rope for battle rope drills (they gas me...deceptively tiring), 200# tractor tire to flip, heavy shit for farmer carries, and a heavy bag for boxing.


That NC event sounds like run. I know they do a lot of "run and gun" type events in Texas as well that I've been checking out. 

In the 2 events I've done there were 2 stages total that involved running. However the biggest time killer was accuracy. Each shot is a 10 sec penalty, and in a few stages there were 50+ shots taken. While cardio was important I mostly focused on HIIT as well. Either way sounds like you're on the right path brother! Have fun with it.


----------



## Devildoc (May 2, 2022)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> That NC event sounds like run. I know they do a lot of "run and gun" type events in Texas as well that I've been checking out.
> 
> In the 2 events I've done there were 2 stages total that involved running. However the biggest time killer was accuracy. Each shot is a 10 sec penalty, and in a few stages there were 50+ shots taken. While cardio was important I mostly focused on HIIT as well. Either way sounds like you're on the right path brother! Have fun with it.



There are a handful of run-and-guns relatively local, but the timing never worked out.  I would not mind doing that.  I am finding if I am not training for a goal, I can be wishy-washy about follow through (today is HIIT day?  Nah, fuck it, I am going to do XXXX instead).

I am shooting IDPA and I am finding the balance between speed and accuracy.  Too little of one really screws with your final scores.

In the fall the Carolina Hurricanes hold a 5K for charity, and you get breakfast, a Canes ticket, some other swag.  I had two sons do it last year, this year we're all doing it as a family.


----------



## Dimethylamine (May 2, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> One of my goals is the Tactical Games.  Still need to build CV endurance, so started running again (about 2 miles).  The strength is there.  Need to work on pistol, but rifle is there.  There is an event in South Carolina in November, called Operation Shooter: "run 6+ miles, shoot 10 rounds; don't be late, don't be light, and don't miss."  I really want to do it.
> 
> I need to pick up my jogging/running, but doing a lot of HIIT-type stuff.  I have bands/cables, some dumbbells, cinder blocks, weighted vest/PC, pull up bar, rope for battle rope drills (they gas me...deceptively tiring), 200# tractor tire to flip, heavy shit for farmer carries, and a heavy bag for boxing.



I never heard of this until you brought it up, I'll have to see if there's anything like that in my area.  Sounds like a good time!  Good luck on your training!


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Aug 4, 2022)

Anyone have experience with ultra marathons, or anywhere they’d recommend as a reputable source for training/nutrition plans? My wife and I have decided to run a 50k next year in Zion for our 9 year anniversary. Figured I should get an early start on training.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 4, 2022)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> Anyone have experience with ultra marathons, or anywhere they’d recommend as a reputable source for training/nutrition plans? My wife and I have decided to run a 50k next year in Zion for our 10 year anniversary. Figured I should get an early start on training.


Taylor Starch. You can find him on IG or through us at Ones Read- he's an absolute mad scientist and loves to help people out.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Aug 4, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Taylor Starch. You can find him on IG or through us at Ones Read- he's an absolute mad scientist and loves to help people out.


Thanks! I heard him on your podcast a while back and couldn’t remember his name. I’ll check him out.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 4, 2022)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> Thanks! I heard him on your podcast a while back and couldn’t remember his name. I’ll check him out.


If you need it, hit me in the DMs and I will make the intro.


----------



## Dimethylamine (Aug 5, 2022)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> Thanks! I heard him on your podcast a while back and couldn’t remember his name. I’ll check him out.



The Zone 2 training video on Ones Ready really changed how I approached running.  I always treated running as miles in and out, and doing sprints but Zone 2 heart rate training enables me to do more for less.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 5, 2022)

Dimethylamine said:


> The Zone 2 training video on Ones Ready really changed how I approached running.  I always treated running as miles in and out, and doing sprints but Zone 2 heart rate training enables me to do more for less.



Totally agree.  I am not nearly as fatigued or beat down.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Aug 5, 2022)

I’ll third that. I had never done zone training until I heard that episode and it’s made giant gains in my running.


----------



## 757 (Aug 5, 2022)

Well, if anybody needs a massage as a result of their rigorous workouts...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555344361646219264


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 5, 2022)

757 said:


> Well, if anybody needs a massage as a result of their rigorous workouts...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555344361646219264


My Chick is a Massage Therapist. I could not imagine NOT having regular massage👍
Thanks for recognizing the importance of massage. Even if it was just as a funny.


----------



## Hillclimb (Aug 7, 2022)

Check out sonic endurance.com if you guys want online zone run coaching. I used them prior to going to my selection, and workouts were only delivered after analyzing results from your current days runs. He programmed for me knowing i wanted to do two ruck runs a week, and he was able to program running and deliver results around my gym/rucks/everything so long as provided the feedback, and I never felt overtrained.

They set up a trainingpeaks account for you to use, and give pretty detailed descriptions one you upload information. They'll tell the purpose of your workouts, why you're running in that zone, how your RPE should feel, what your effort level should be.

I've been trying to get ahold of my old running coach there to train me, but to this day, I do atleast one 45 minute Z2 run a week.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Dec 29, 2022)

Well I’m about 4 months into training for a 50k (and 4 months out from the race) so I decided to hit a 25k run to see how the progress is coming. Ran an 11:42/mile average, 2330 feet of elevation and avg HR was 164. Pretty happy with the progress so far and looking forward to continuing.

Also ran a race half marathon about a month ago because it looked fun and ran a 1:44. Not bad considering the last time I ran a half I was in high school and did it in 2:14.

Last note:
Trail>road running


----------

